# Homie Styln 69 Impala-



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=139587]To all the people who know me in the DFW area of TX. As everyon e knows my 69 Impala has been in the works for about 10 months. Just got it back last month. For those who know I don't have tell you the trouble that I went throught with the first builder. Well bad news. I was riding real low coming out of Keist park yesterday coming up Hampton caravaning with my Homies from DALLAS LOWRIDER. I hit a dip as I crossed Illinois ave and hit pot hole, this buckled both my front fenders and pretty much [email protected]#$&-up Homie Styln. Not yet sure of the exstent of the damage but it doesn't look good. Just about knocked myself out and had to go the the hopital. It was like being in a reck... I'm ok just real sore today. Prop's to my Homies from DALLAS LOWRIDER, they took my car for me back to one of thier houses close by while I went to the hospital. Jaimie from Desired Image who resurrected Homie Styln from the last builder is going to take a look at it. At this time for sure I'm going to need both fenders and the lower plastics grill piece. The car still drive and hydo's still work. This frame was wrapped so I must have hit pretty hard. Want to thank everyone who called me last night. Mark & Juan DALLAS LOWRIDERS, Eric Latin Style & Ceasar Irving Customz and others. Will take donations, naw just kidding but do need some help finding the parts a I need since there is very little after markets stuff for this year... May ultimatley need a new frame. Don't know yet. I was asked if I will continue to be a scraper & hop my shit. Hay shit happens. I built this car to scrap and hop and Homie Styln will be back and you'll see me around DFW area before the summers out, just call Homie Styln aka SPARKY... Later John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:tears: :tears: Homie Styln 69,,, Dam John when you called me I was like WTF... No way.... Keep your head Up John ...... 

Homie Styln 69 will live to see another day


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln :dunno: All mygrand kids are real sad.  Thx Leonard, I'll be back even stronger. Like I used to tell my dear'ol Mom, I was born to be a Lowrider..  
John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 4 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Homie Styln :dunno: All mygrand kids are real sad.   Thx Leonard, I'll be back even stronger. Like I used to tell my dear'ol Mom, I was born to be a Lowrider..
> John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> [snapback]2952372[/snapback]​*



I know you will homie.....


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

glad to hear ur ok John. i got the news last night and tryed to call, but u didnt pick up i thought somthing else happen. at least ur still ok. stay strong bro.

-Johnny Y.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn bro....keep ya head up...you'll get that 69 up n no time...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

HEY JOHN , SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE ACCIDENT BRO , BUT AS LONG AS YOU ARE O.K. I KNOW YOU WILL GET YOUR RIDE BACK OUT ON THE ROAD SOON !


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Glad to hear your ok and I thought about it and my homie Omar from Touch of Gold has a 4dr 69 for sale you might want to hook up with him on those parts you need or frame if they are the same. This is his email [email protected]  http://www.geocities.com/rollingtogstyle/


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm glad you ok Johnn. Was anyone riding with you?i saw your wife and grandaughters with you earlier when you got to the park.I hope they ok too if they were riding with you.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:tears: The main thing John your okay ........


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

JOHN,DON'T FEEL LIKE THE LONE RANGER DOG.ABOUT 3 MONTHS AFTER I GOT MY WAGON OUT OF THE SHOP,I HIT A DART BUS(A FUCKING BUS).IT WAS PRETTY BAD(THE WAGON),PERO GRACIAS A DIOS MY SON AND I WALKED AWAY FROM THE ACCIDENT.IT COULD HAVE BEEN REAL TRAGIC!!!BUT LIKE I SAID GRACIAS A DIOS WE WERE OKAY.THE CARS, ALL THIS... IS MATERIALISTIC SHIT!!! ,AND YEAH IT SUCKS!!!(FOR REAL!!!)BUT DOG ,WE CAN REBUILD!!! I WAS DOWN (LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!!!) FOR A WHILE.NOW I GOT MY WAGON OUT AGAIN(GRACIAS A DIOS).I GUESS WHAT I'M SAYING IS" SHAKE IT OFF AND GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE." YOUR ALIVE AND WELL HOME BOY, COUNT YOUR BLESSINGS.KEEP YOUR HEAD UP JOHN. :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 5 2005, 09:51 AM
> *JOHN,DON'T FEEL LIKE THE LONE RANGER DOG.ABOUT 3 MONTHS AFTER I GOT MY WAGON OUT OF THE SHOP,I HIT A DART BUS(A FUCKING BUS).IT WAS PRETTY BAD(THE WAGON),PERO GRACIAS A DIOS MY SON AND I WALKED AWAY FROM THE ACCIDENT.IT COULD HAVE BEEN REAL TRAGIC!!!BUT LIKE I SAID GRACIAS A DIOS WE WERE OKAY.THE CARS, ALL THIS... IS MATERIALISTIC SHIT!!! ,AND YEAH IT SUCKS!!!(FOR REAL!!!)BUT DOG ,WE CAN REBUILD!!! I WAS DOWN (LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!!!) FOR A WHILE.NOW I GOT MY WAGON OUT AGAIN(GRACIAS A DIOS).I GUESS WHAT I'M SAYING IS" SHAKE IT OFF AND GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE."  YOUR ALIVE AND WELL HOME BOY, COUNT YOUR BLESSINGS.KEEP YOUR HEAD UP JOHN. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2955846[/snapback]​*


I SECOND THAT! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all my Homie, yes it could have been worse. I'm ok and thank god my family wasn't with me when this happened. I'm gonna rebuild. like I said anyone who knows where I can get fenders and other front end parts for my 69 let me know..
John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

What is the status John... have they evaluate the damage ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: Good new, Homie Styln looks like it's on the road to recovery. found a front clip, Big SHOOT out to my Homie Omar from Touch of Gold, he sold me the clip for a good price. Looks like Joe from JB Customs will be doing the resurrecting of Homie Stly and said should be done in time for the LRM show in Dallas on May 15th.. Big Thx to Joe. also Mark Mata & all my Homies from Dallas Lowriders Thanks for everyones concern and help. And to all my other Homies who posted on here and who called me, text msg'd me. To let everyone know I'm Ok just a little sore. John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala will return. you'll see me tearing up the streets again scrap'n and spark'n...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened. Glad your going to be able to recover. :cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

So did you get lucky and not need a new frame? I knew Omar could help you out... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA 
TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 07:58 PM
> *CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA
> [snapback]2969893[/snapback]​*


I'm there and Big joker


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 07:58 PM
> *CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA
> [snapback]2969893[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To All My Homies out there who were asking. I got the front clip. Going to the frame shop Monday, the Irving customz for some re-wrapping of the frame and then off to the paint shop. I'll be back on the streets by the end of the Month so for now you can catch me in my Eclipse Covertable Spyder.. Yea that's me flying on by... Spyder Styln... John King of the Homies - Catch you at Keist Park on Sun..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Apr 7 2005, 09:18 PM
> *I'm there and Big joker
> [snapback]2969981[/snapback]​*



hey msgt. are you retired? where u located at? im just finishing up my tour in okinawa on my way to 3rd LAR 29 palms.

lcpl t.



i did a similar thing. i was hopping my caddy down a back road that had just been paved. and the sewer cap was sunk in to the ground a bit. as i came down from a gas hop my crossmember bottomed out and caught on the lip of the pavement around the sewer cap. i bent my fan shroud and my steering got all fucked up. i took a chunk out of the road tho. and i got a cuncussion. but i was on leave and i didnt wanna go to the hospital.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If it doesn't kill ya it only makes ya stronger homie.Just another lesson the big guy sent down.................keep trucha ya never know what's b-4 ya.........hope ta see ya up an runing homie peace


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 9 2005, 10:09 PM
> *hey msgt. are you retired? where u located at? im just finishing up my tour in okinawa on my way to 3rd LAR 29 palms.
> 
> lcpl t.
> ...


Hey look up my homies from Camp Pendleton

Stonedraiders1213


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I decided not to straighten my frame. I found a fully wrapped frame. So here I am doing another off body job. Hope to have it done in about 3 weeks. Need to send it the the powder coater. Going with white again.  

 come on out to the ULA picnic Sun April 17th at Keist park in Dallas - Oak Cliff.
John King of the Homies - homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 10 2005, 12:09 AM
> *hey msgt. are you retired? where u located at? im just finishing up my tour in okinawa on my way to 3rd LAR 29 palms.
> 
> lcpl t.
> ...



Yea retired but still kick in the lowrider community.. got recalled back and my Son is stationed there look up Stonedraiders1213


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad it has a happy ending.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln will be ready soon, she missed out all last year but on the road to recovery. gett'n my wrapped frame from Louie L&M. Should be ready by Friday. Then it's off to paint it white and put everything back on. This has gone so fast I didn't even have time to take a good pic of it recked... but here's some pic's of it being taken apart, on the raod to recovery.. As you can see from these pic's the frame bent down about 6 inches. Popo & Paul my Homies from Dallas Lowriders are doing off / on body work.. Will I still scrape someone asked my me. This didn't scare me I'll be scrapping again as soon as it ready.. John King of the Homies / homie Styln 69 Impala
:biggrin: 
The resurrection of homie Styln:
[attachmentid=146923]
[attachmentid=146924]
[attachmentid=146925]
[attachmentid=146926]
[attachmentid=146927]
[attachmentid=146928]

This should be the end results:
 [attachmentid=146929] :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks to all those who asked. I'm Ok from my little accident.. I should have Homie Styln ready in time for the LRM show.. Keep'n it real.. John King of the Homies - homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:banghead: While the saga continues. Homie Styln is down again, due to a fire in the trunk Sunday night coming home from the ULA Hoptober Fest. Don't know what caused it. Not sure if it's totaled this time. I at least have coverage from Hagerty's this time. Called Tom Hubbell, whewww thank the lowriders god's it's covered, no problem. Opened a claim, I'll keep everyone post on how this goes but I was told should go smoothly. I'll post some picks of the fire that were taken, it just about made me want to cry. But you'all know me by now, seems like there a curse on this car but not to fret I coming back stonger then ever you can't keep an OG rider down. As I told my dear'ol Mom I was born to be a lowrider. So watch out for the second coming of Homie Styln ll coming str8 at you with the help of my friends from Hagarty's Ins and an assortment of builders here in the metroplex..


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

You are a true rider  , Staying positive keeping conncetions, making friends, and no matter what happens you know you'll be back on the street. I wish you the best bro. San Diego send you a big "Keep your head up!"


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

San Diego, thx I need all the encouragement I can get even though it's covered by ins. It's hard, I've put a lot of love into this car, it's been hated by some but liked by most. It was old skool even left a car club over this car but shit that's my ride and I have it the way I wanted it... If it totaled I'll come back but this car was special, been through alot with it.. Shit got up I was at ULA Hoptober hit'n over 35 inches on a car that lays frame, like I said old skool scraper...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 17 2005, 09:24 PM~4020561
> *:banghead: While the saga continues. Homie Styln is down again, due to a fire in the trunk Sunday night coming home from the ULA Hoptober Fest. Don't know what caused it. Not sure if it's totaled this time. I at least have coverage from Hagerty's this time. Called Tom Hubbell, whewww thank the lowriders god's it's covered, no problem. Opened a claim, I'll keep everyone post on how this goes but I was told should go smoothly. I'll post some picks of the fire that were taken, it just about made me want to cry. But you'all know me by now, seems like there a curse on this car but not to fret I coming back stonger then ever you can't keep an OG rider down. As I told my dear'ol Mom I was born to be a lowrider. So watch out for the second coming of Homie Styln ll coming str8 at you with the help of my friends from Hagarty's Ins and an assortment of builders here in the metroplex..
> *


DAMN JOHN , SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR RIDE BRO. , BUT ITS GOOD THAT YOU HAVE INS. ON IT , HOPEFULLY THEY WILL DO YOU RIGHT AND GET YOUR RIDE BACK OUT IN NO TIME .


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Hope everything works out. Any plans it the car is totaled, like some other late model ride?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn cuz, the string of bad luck certainly blow's bro - but keep it moving and you'll be back ride'n sooner or later. It's a part of who you are!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 17 2005, 09:24 PM~4020561
> *:banghead: While the saga continues. Homie Styln is down again, due to a fire in the trunk Sunday night coming home from the ULA Hoptober Fest. Don't know what caused it. Not sure if it's totaled this time. I at least have coverage from Hagerty's this time. Called Tom Hubbell, whewww thank the lowriders god's it's covered, no problem. Opened a claim, I'll keep everyone post on how this goes but I was told should go smoothly. I'll post some picks of the fire that were taken, it just about made me want to cry. But you'all know me by now, seems like there a curse on this car but not to fret I coming back stonger then ever you can't keep an OG rider down. As I told my dear'ol Mom I was born to be a lowrider. So watch out for the second coming of Homie Styln ll coming str8 at you with the help of my friends from Hagarty's Ins and an assortment of builders here in the metroplex..
> *


damn john keep your head up homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

As the Govenator said.. I'LL BE BAAACK... And you know this man, DUI thx for the comments. I need all the good words I can get right now...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

As I sit here reading all the comments I can't help but take pride in how we all care about what happens to one another, our passion to our cars truly crosses over to some great friendships... To B' glad all is well with you and everyone who was with you. I'm down but not out. The ins company called and there going to go take a look at it. The adjuster will either give Joe, JB the go ahead to start work or they'll total it..
Just wonder what everyone thinks, if they try and total it should I fight it and bring Homie Styln back or start a new project, just wondering..???  :dunno:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Homie, I love your car to death, the old school supremes and the ground scraping stance set it off perfectly, it is just about what I envision my dream lowrider to look like, it was the exact same route I was going to go with my 73 Sport coupe, except with metalflake on the roof. That car looked gorgeous whether it could hop or not. 
Depending on the damage, If it isn't totally wrecked, I would say fix it and roll it. 

Whatever you decide to do, be sure to keep us updated!!!



-John-


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Steamboat - Thx for the kind words. I'm going to try and save it, we'll see what happens. It layed frame and it could hold it's own on hopping. Although I didn't hop it much it do between ~35+ inches.. I'll keep ya-postd, for sure I'm coming but most likely not till next year.. Hey do you have your car ins'd through Hagerty's, if not I'd look into it... Call Tom at 800-922-4050 x8752...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Teach, If it's totaled I'm going to try and stay and get another 69 Custom so if you know where to find one in good shape let me know just in case. The only other car I'd go with would be 69 Chevelle which was the only type of car I drove when I was younger..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

selling parts to it??????? please pm me........

I could use front bumper..& some hinges/hood.. let me know what's not damaged......

if not my boy, David will most likely hit you up again(ask you) at the Halloween Dance if you go.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm fixing my car. Good luck on the hood hinges there hard as hell to find for that year. 69 & 70 Impala fit each other, also 69,70,71 & 72 Chevelle hood hinges also fit... I may have a front bumper. I've got a parts car I just picked up. I my know where to get some hood hinges. PM me and I'll get back w/u...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 21 2005, 08:42 PM~4049229
> * I'm fixing my car. Good luck on the hood hinges there hard as hell to find for that year. 69 & 70 Impala fit each other, also 69,70,71 & 72 Chevelle hood hinges also fit... I may have a front bumper. I've got a parts car I just picked up. I my know where to get some hood hinges. PM me and I'll get back w/u...
> *


thanxs for the info I could always use some........ :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 Here some pic's of Homie Styln when it caught on fire.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some pic's of Homie Styln when it caught fire. Gil from Estillo stopped and took the pic's.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry left off the pic's.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally...
[attachmentid=330705]
[attachmentid=330704]
[attachmentid=330708]
[attachmentid=330709]


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Not to worry I'm com'n back stonger then ever and you know this Homie...
You can't keep a true rider down...


----------



## birdyluv101 (Dec 1, 2003)

DAMN I DIDNT THINK IT WAS THAT BAD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats up did tom cut you that check i need to call him now that my insurance ran out on my 64.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's the deal, the adjuster said to go ahead and repair it. Dropped it off at JB Kustoms. He'll deal with the ins and getting it repaired. They were cool about it, Joe's going to fix it.. Only the trunk area and right 1/4 panel were really damaged. Interio burnt. Will need new hydro system also.. It's all covered, so it's all good.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't get me wrong there's a lot of work that needs to be done but like I said Joe's working on it... :0


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn does that ever suck man, hope when its back on the road it will look better than before. :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2005, 12:52 PM~4100135
> *all covered, so it's all good.
> *



I just about cried when I saw the pictures.
I'm proud of you, homie.

I can't wiat to see the ole girl back on the road. Keep us updated!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2005, 12:14 PM~4099874
> * Not to worry I'm com'n back stonger then ever and you know this Homie...
> You can't keep a true rider down...
> *


i bet you jhon good luck and cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2005, 10:47 AM~4099420
> *Finally...
> [attachmentid=330705]
> [attachmentid=330704]
> ...



Damm John Shit I didn't know it was this bad !! I hope you get it back together soon !!!! :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

John, Have you seen the video?


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

There's a video?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Not of the accident. I have a video of John scrapping down to Joe's one Sat night. I wanted to see if he saw it yet. Great momories, cant wait to see its return!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=220686


got a 69 vert for sale let me know if interested


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

VPG couldn't get it to come up. I use fire fox for my broswer. Cuold that be why it won't come up? John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2005, 02:59 AM~4272819
> *VPG couldn't get it to come up. I use fire fox for my broswer. Cuold that be why it won't come up? John Homie Styln 69 Impala
> *


Here you go big John!

Here is Homie Stylin cruising into Joe's one Sat night:

High Quality Video - 26.29 Mb

Low Quality Video - 1.17 Mb

Cant wait to see what you have in store for us in 2006 as the legend return 

Enjoy!

VGP


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

looking foward to the return of homie stylin john :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln is on the come back. I'm calling this the resurrection ll the 2nd coming of Homie Styln. you will see some minor changes.. 
Expect to see Homie Styln March 2006 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 10:55 AM~4553749
> *Homie Styln is on the come back. I'm calling this the resurrection ll the 2nd coming of Homie Styln. you will see some minor changes..
> Expect to see Homie Styln March 2006 :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 10:55 AM~4553749
> *Homie Styln is on the come back. I'm calling this the resurrection ll the 2nd coming of Homie Styln. you will see some minor changes..
> Expect to see Homie Styln March 2006 :0
> *


 :0 cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll post up some pictures this week. The wrap on the frame has been completed. Big G auto completed this for me. They are doing all the off body work. Getting everything ready for powder coating this week along the frame. Should be back to JB's by sometime next week. Joe has been working on the body so hopefully it's close to be done finished. The Reserrection ll the retune of the Homie Styln 69 Impala.. :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:cheesy: Just got my frame powder coated today. Joe (JB) has already got the the body ready to be painted. Should have a rolling frame back to Joe for him to put the body on. Went with an off white powder coated frame this time. I'll post some pic's tomorrow.. Homie Styln on the road to recovery.. :0 
Homie Styln 69 Impala the Resurrection ll.... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well here's my frame back from the powder coater. I didn't go pure white this time. Went with an off white cause I'm changing the color on the car from white with gold pearl to a diamond white pearl.. This has more of a gold tint so I went with an off white. Repainted and powder coated everything else again..:0 

[attachmentid=425521]

[attachmentid=425523]

[attachmentid=425525]

[attachmentid=425526]

[attachmentid=425527]

[attachmentid=425528]

Rear End Black

[attachmentid=425530]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

FRAME LOOKS GOOD JOHN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some pic's of better times for Homie Styln.. I changed from a pure white frame to an off white. going to change the color to Caddy diamond pearl white with a gold top like before, but may even change the color of the top, slightly..

[attachmentid=425542]

[attachmentid=425544]

[attachmentid=425547]

[attachmentid=425550]

[attachmentid=425552]


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks good. Glad your on the road to a good comeback. Keep us posted.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Will do Teach, hey let me know what shows are taking place out in your area of NM / ELP. I'm putt'n are car show list together to see what out of town shows we can make..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Tight frame Homie!


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

very nice


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looking good, John...

This ride has been thru a lot in the past year, but you always seem to bounce back with the quickness. 

:thumbsup: to you for smiling in the face of adversity.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NaptownSwangin, thx I need all the good words I can get homie, you know me I'm com'n back better then ever.. We may take trip up north to one of the shows up there if we can swing it in Aug... 
Ol' Man John and yes I am King of the Homies


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

good luck homie , I know its killin ya not gettin to roll the ride


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well Homie Styln's com'n along a quite nicely. On track for mid to late March so I won't miss any big events going on.. I'll post some pic's of what I get back from the powder coater later this week..


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 25 2006, 08:25 PM~4705256
> *Well Homie Styln's com'n along a quite nicely. On track for mid to late March so I won't miss any big events going on.. I'll post some pic's of what I get back from the powder coater later this week..
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Techniques Car Club sending 
Best Wish's to Homie Styln...........

Get well " Jet-I Master John "


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx Homies I can alway count on my friends..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Seen a pix of your car in the new Spokes and Juice. Way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Really I haven't seen it yet.. Are they from San Antonio?  

[attachmentid=439400]

[attachmentid=439402]

[attachmentid=439403]

[attachmentid=439405]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 27 2006, 06:05 PM~4719741
> *Seen a pix of your car in the new Spokes and Juice. Way to go.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My car should be ready by the end of this month. There going to paint it sometime next week. going to pick out the new color for the top, it will no longer be gold so this version of Homie Styln will be in the past, only a fond memory. I redid the car exactly the same way on the last rebuild so this time it's gotta be a little different.
Diamond pearl white which has more of a gold base then my 3 stage pearl white gold.
So the frame is no longer going to be bright white, taking all the gold color out so no more gold top, going with some kind of biege, tope or light cream color. The frame is antique white (looks more of beige to me) The interior will still be sand stone but the dash, kick panels and the metal that holds the head liner will be the same color as the top. there be no more 2 tone black on the dash.
under carriage will be under coated black, engine compartment will stay the same all black and clear coated except for everything that is powder coated which was everything I could take off. All the supension will either be black or antique white, same as frame. Oil pan, trans pan, drive shaft & gas tank powder coated antique white and shocks..
Well that's it, FYI no out of pocket money, Big thanks my friends at Hagery's and SHOUT out to my friend from Hagerty's


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up with LIL, the last few days I've been have trbl getting to pages and posting, they seem like need a bigger access pipe to there server.. Hey have them call me I can optimize thier network for them. Wonder who they use as an ISP cause whom ever they are they suck... :angry:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

whats been goin on man glad to hear the car is comeing along nicely.if you get a chance give me a call this week :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

slammedwagon91, will do homie, been under the weather all this wee..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I belive it is in SA. Its a good pix with the back of the car up high. Just like the last one you posted.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2006, 01:46 AM~4721658
> *slammedwagon91, will do homie, been under the weather all this wee..
> *


get well soon. and hit me up when you feel better


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 09:31 PM~4720657
> *My car should be ready by the end of this month. There going to paint it sometime next week. going to pick out the new color for the top, it will no longer be gold so this version of Homie Styln will be in the past, only a fond memory. I redid the car exactly the same way on the last rebuild so this time it's gotta be a little different.
> Diamond pearl white which has more of a gold base then my 3 stage pearl white gold.
> So the frame is no longer going to be bright white, taking all the gold color out so no more gold top, going with some kind of biege, tope or light cream color. The frame is antique white (looks more of beige to me) The interior will still be sand stone but the dash, kick panels and the metal that holds the head liner will be the same color as the top. there be no more 2 tone black on the dash.
> ...


Scratch this I decided to stay with black supension and chevy red for the oil pan..
All the supension will either be black or antique white, same as frame. Oil pan, trans pan, drive shaft & gas tank powder coated antique white... Only the shocks will be antique white.. Hey I made a change what can I say...  

Picked out the roof color, light cream over diamond pearl white.. Looks like mid-March Homie Styln will be bust'n out for the resurrection part lll of homie Styln 69 Impala... Love that year?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 27 2006, 09:47 PM~4720685
> *What's up with LIL, the last few days I've been have trbl getting to pages and posting, they seem like need a bigger access pipe to there server.. Hey have them call me I can optimize thier network for them. Wonder who they use as an ISP cause whom ever they are they suck... :angry:
> *


 :0 I feel a ban stick coming on! :nono:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pls don't kick me, I'm old... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

one of my favorite rides, i luv that old skool flava.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 2 2006, 03:35 PM~4759314
> *one of my favorite rides, i luv that old skool flava.
> *


Thx homie, I may bring it to Cali in July for the Imperials picnic.. Dallas Lowriders is planning on getting 6-7 cars to Cali for this picnic. If all goes as planned we'll be there but you know how plans can get f#&k'd up..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like the Imperials picnic is going to be Sun July 9... :0 
All things going the way they should, Homie Styln will be there


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln when I first brought her, then I cut her up..

Homie Styln on it way form San Jose Calif. This car was bought from the original owner who lived in East Side San Jose... My home town - East Side San Jo  
[attachmentid=463432]

Arrives in Texas  
[attachmentid=463422]

[attachmentid=463423]

[attachmentid=463424]

The building begins... :0 
[attachmentid=463434]

[attachmentid=463435]

[attachmentid=463437]

[attachmentid=463439]

First show Estillo show at Pep Boys

[attachmentid=463440]

[attachmentid=463441]

[attachmentid=463442]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## MR._T (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My new frame is finally put back together, should be back to JB's by the end of this week..


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Feb 23 2006, 08:13 PM~4914546
> *nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm almost back....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Big Joker in Iraq
:machinegun:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 7 2006, 12:56 PM~4994497
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> Big Joker in Iraq
> ...


Keep Big Joker under control homie...  :0


----------



## buickregal99 (Mar 12, 2006)

nice car homie! maybe next time u should get it reinforced! so your frame wont be messed up!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buickregal99_@Mar 12 2006, 02:46 PM~5032572
> *nice car homie! maybe next time u should get it reinforced! so your frame wont be messed up!
> *


It was a wrapped frame.. It was like being in a head on collision.. :0


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2006, 12:38 PM~5032518
> *Keep Big Joker under control homie...   :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :guns: :around: 

Wass Up John Homie......


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

long time no chat john


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

you know, i realy like this ride.....the supremes are a wonderful choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Homie Stylin, dig the old skool look, are those 14 x 7 Supremes?


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

tight ride homie, feelin the supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 16 2006, 09:57 AM~5059178
> *Homie Stylin, dig the old skool look, are those 14 x 7 Supremes?
> *


No there 14X6's homie.. Thx for the good words.. I'll be back in April 2006..


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Any more progress pix. Keep us posted. I'll be looking for it at the shows.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 01:30 PM~5061131
> *No there 14X6's homie.. Thx for the good words.. I'll be back in April 2006..
> *



John what's the latest on you're ride??????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Joe at JB Kustoms said the car should be ready before the end of April.. The interior is already at the interior shop.. My pumps have already been rebuilt, I got a few suprises also, so get out the way.. :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 10:28 AM~5128074
> *Joe at JB Kustoms said the car should be ready before the end of April.. The interior is already at the interior shop.. My pumps have already been rebuilt, I got a few suprises also, so get out the way.. :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: mmm suprises


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

You can't rush perfection, JB Kustoms.. :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2006, 03:25 PM~5150717
> *You can't rush perfection, JB Kustoms.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 30 2006, 03:25 PM~5150717
> *You can't rush perfection, JB Kustoms.. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some pic's from last month of my 69 under reconstruction. :0 
Here’s some pic’s of my car. My frame and engine need to be cleaned. They got a little dusty and dirty cause of the rain. Joe said it’d be ready by end of this month. Joe, better get moving cause Aprils here.. Well I can only hope for May 7th show but if not, hopefully before I leave to Cali on vacation cause I’m leaving in June and won’t be back till Aug..

[attachmentid=524375]

[attachmentid=524377]

[attachmentid=524378]

[attachmentid=524379]

[attachmentid=524380]

[attachmentid=524381]

[attachmentid=524382]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

1 month later.. pic's from last week..  

[attachmentid=524398]

[attachmentid=524388]

[attachmentid=524389]

[attachmentid=524390]

[attachmentid=524391]

[attachmentid=524392]

[attachmentid=524393]

[attachmentid=524394]

[attachmentid=524395]

[attachmentid=524397]

[attachmentid=524400]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Joe JB Customs

[attachmentid=524407]


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2006, 08:58 PM~5173833
> *1 month later.. pic's from last week..
> 
> [attachmentid=524398]
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2006, 08:58 PM~5173833
> *1 month later.. pic's from last week..
> 
> [attachmentid=524398]
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Looking good homie :thumbsup: Keep us posted..... uffin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

John it's coming along Great..... can't wait to see the finish JOB
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Apr 3 2006, 09:17 PM~5174387
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to let anyone interested know my car will hopefully be ready by the May 7th show here in Dallas but you never know. I decided to change the color on my engine so may be delayed. Just seemed like I need to go away from the original chevy orange look to something more toward how the frame looks.. Changing everything to black and cream as far as frame, suspension, engine and belly go.
Changed the color of the top from gold to cream, body diamond pearl white from white w/gold pearl.. Inside dash will also be cream color same as frame... :cheesy: :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2006, 08:49 AM~5190086
> *Just to let anyone interested know my car will hopefully be ready by the May 7th show here in Dallas but you never know. I decided to change the color on my engine so may be delayed. Just seemed like I need to go away from the original chevy orange look to something more toward how the frame looks.. Changing everything to black and cream as far as frame, suspension, engine and belly go.
> Changed the color of the top from gold to cream, body diamond pearl white from white w/gold pearl.. Inside dash will also be cream color same as frame... :cheesy:  :0
> *



lookin good john cant wait to see the car back on the streets

attachmentid=528042]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2006, 03:24 PM~5191656
> *lookin good john cant wait to see the car back on the streets
> 
> attachmentid=528042]
> *


Thanks Sal, we all wait for the return of Homie Styln 69 Impala part 3, it's has become a life of it's own.. :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Daam homie hurry up.. you need that car back on the street... your not the same without it... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Check out VGP's web site he has a video of my car scrap'n by Joe's he also may have a video of my car hop'n at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa last year.. :0  http://www.vgpinc.com


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 6 2006, 11:37 PM~5194396
> *Daam homie hurry up.. you need that car back on the street... your not the same without it... :biggrin:
> *


Yea,that convertible is not cuttin' it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey don't make fun of my Eclipse, I love that car.... But I do need to get my lowrider back. The Eclipse is good for going fast and nice out town trips but not for lowrid'n... :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2006, 11:04 AM~5219591
> *Check out VGP's web site he has a video of my car  scrap'n by Joe's he also may have a video of my car hop'n at the Individuals picnic in Tulsa last year..  :0            http://www.vgpinc.com
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 11 2006, 09:32 PM~5223488
> *
> *


Thanks homie..


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2006, 02:54 PM~5221303
> *Hey don't make fun of my Eclipse, I love that car.... But I do need to get my lowrider back. The Eclipse is good for going fast and nice out town trips but not for lowrid'n... :0
> *


I was gonna tell you t oslap some 13's on it.... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 69 JOHN ! ! ! !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got back from Joe's. Re-pin stripped the new frame..


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2006, 09:16 AM~5239891
> *Just got back from Joe's. Re-pin stripped the new frame..
> *



Monday at you're house JOHN... can't wait to see your CAR


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*thankx 4 the pancakes and eggs and bacon 2* :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

[attachmentid=146923]
[attachmentid=146924]
[attachmentid=146925]
[attachmentid=146926]
[attachmentid=146927]
[attachmentid=146928]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala in better days. I'm com'n back with a vengence.. :0  

scap'n past Joe's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q

Hop'n in Tulsa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2006, 03:59 PM~5351438
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala in better days. I'm com'n back with a vengence.. :0
> 
> scap'n past Joe's
> ...


What's up man? Videos weren't working too well.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 2 2006, 01:46 PM~5357523
> *What's up man? Videos weren't working too well.
> *


steamboat, can't say for sure. I only recently found this site to host video clips.

Try this site, a friend of mine run this site and posted my vid's for me..

http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Still waiting on the Resurrection... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Waiting on JB to finish.. Doesn't look good for Majestix picnic..


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 18 2006, 06:48 PM~5454162
> *Waiting on JB to finish.. Doesn't look good for Majestix picnic..
> *


dam lazy ass joe :angry: j/p im sure he's on it


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I have Hagerty’s INS on my 69 Impala, it caught of fire see my thread ‘Homie Styln down but not out’ on LIL. My car is in the process of being repaired at JB Customs in Dallas, TX... So far so good. It’s not completed yet. Hagerty’s said they’d get it back to where it was prior to this fire. I’ll keep everyone posted. The builder so far has had no trouble with them paying for the repairs.
It’s in the final stretch, I’ll posted the final progress. The car was INS’d for $20G’s and it’s looking like it’s going to be pretty close to that amount. In fact I just renewed my policy for $25G’s. Everything has gone up since my last build and that was just a little over a year ago. So if you’re looking to insure your car I’d go with at least $25G’s..
The car is supposed to be ready by end of this month (June), I’ll post pic’s when done.. I’m talking true-life story here.. Tom at Hagerty’s is a cool guy and has really looked into the lowrider movement and lifestyle. I give him a lot of prop’s. What other insurance company has gone out the their way to serve the lowrider community. You can sometimes catch Tom at some of the LRM shows..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Hagerty treated me good when my Riv was damaged.
They paid Mario's Auto works in a week...


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i love this thread...keep postin up those pics.
oh and for parts did u check ebay??? i saw tons of parts on there for 69's


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 1 2006, 02:44 PM~5533852
> *i love this thread...keep postin up those pics.
> oh and for parts did u check ebay??? i saw tons of parts on there for 69's
> *


Homie finally found all my parts, even found some skirts. Going by the shop tomorrow hope to have some good pic's of it prep'd for painting..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2006, 11:08 AM~5549175
> *
> *



Orale homie i wish I could be there for this 1st annual DLR Picnic
:banghead: :tears: 

*Dam Marines got me locked down in NC*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Wss Up Homie??? :dunno: where you been????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 4 2006, 11:26 AM~5549256
> *Orale homie i wish I could be there for this 1st annual DLR Picnic
> :banghead:  :tears:
> 
> ...


I going to have to put my suit on and then I could come home!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. That is a nice car. I remember taking a couple of pictures at the Lowrider Indy show (if thats the same car I'm thinking of). Anyway, you will get it back together!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 5 2006, 12:59 PM~5555227
> *Sorry to hear about that. That is a nice car. I remember taking a couple of pictures at the Lowrider Indy show (if thats the same car I'm thinking of).  Anyway, you will get it back together!
> *


Homie that wasn't my but it must have been bad ass if it looked like mine.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh, happier days for homie Styln.. :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

And the building continues.. :dunno: :banghead: :around:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

And the building continues.. When will it be done, I can't say for sure..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Ahh homie, good work takes time.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 3 2006, 11:34 AM~5708502
> *Ahh homie, good work takes time.... :biggrin:
> *


Please I'm 51 this year don't know how much more time I have left, plus my Eclipse is gone, i'm down to the homiemobile van only... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, here is some progress so far as the building continues at JB’s..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

looking good John! :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 3 2006, 06:37 PM~5710889
> *Please I'm 51 this year don't know how much more time I have left, plus my Eclipse is gone, i'm down to the homiemobile van only... :0
> *


My bad homie, I didn't know you were borderline Dartbound!... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well here I am on vacation in Cali without my car!!! I hope to have my car almost ready when I return at the end of Aug.. It's almost been a year since now!!!
I retire in 3 years so hopefully it will be done before then.. :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I went by the shop today and Joe showed me how your frame is on the body now and he's going to repaing your ride....starting to look like a 69 now...


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

hey HomieStylin give me a buzz or if you are anywhere near S.D stop by. August 6th we gotta a softball game against Individuals S.D


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 1 2006, 08:35 PM~5884896
> *I went by the shop today and Joe showed me how your frame is on the body now and he's going to repaing your ride....starting to look like a 69 now...
> *


BOUT TIME


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 1 2006, 08:35 PM~5884896
> *I went by the shop today and Joe showed me how your frame is on the body now and he's going to repaing your ride....starting to look like a 69 now...
> *


Cool he said it'd be done by the time I get back. The interior guy has been calling me. He wanted to know if I was ever going to finish the car so he could get moving on it. He's had the interior since Jan.. :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Joe did mention that you were going to send the car to the interior shop as soon as he finishes repainting the car for you.


----------



## Tomh (Jun 15, 2005)

John,

Glad to hear that your '69 Impala is getting there. Try to enjoy your vacation and don't worry about the car too much...it'll be fixed & be better than ever. 

My Webpage - Hagerty Insurance

[email protected]


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

good to hear your shit getting put back together homie... oh and thanks again for the copy of that flier....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tomh_@Aug 2 2006, 10:20 PM~5892919
> *John,
> 
> Glad to hear that your '69 Impala is getting there. Try to enjoy your vacation and don't worry about the car too much...it'll be fixed & be better than ever.
> ...


Tom, yea I hope to have it ready by the end of Sept..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be back in town next week so I'll post the progress when I go to Joe's shop to see what's been done since I left. :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2006, 04:49 PM~5913690
> *I'll be back in town next week so I'll post the progress when I go to Joe's shop to see what's been done since I left. :0
> *


dont be affraid to :twak: joe if the car still looks the same :biggrin: j/p cant wait to see the pic's


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2006, 04:49 PM~5913690
> *I'll be back in town next week so I'll post the progress when I go to Joe's shop to see what's been done since I left. :0
> *


Don't be affraid John speak your mind !!! where your car.... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up John!!! How's the vacation going????


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey hey John! UUUUEEEEE I am at the same step - 50 and waitin for my build to finish. Hope to get it done before anything happens. Ha! Hope to see you 69 soon.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2006, 03:49 PM~5913690
> *I'll be back in town next week so I'll post the progress when I go to Joe's shop to see what's been done since I left. :0
> *


where the new ride


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

SELLING SOME PARTS HOMIE, SPREAD THE WORD  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5935230


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

see u this weekend john


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!! :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin: Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop. There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….

Leonard MSgt USMC
President Techniques CC Texas Chapter*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

John where R U?????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm back in Texas. What wild trip due to all the BS at the airports..
Anyway Carol and me our going to Joe's on Monday to see the car.. Keep ya-all posted. :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

SELLING SOME PARTS.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805
PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.








*$$$*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update: Went to Joe’s (JB’s) yesterday (8-14). The car has been painted, the under belly coated black, truck coated black. Still need’s dash broad painted and engine compartment detailed and engine put back in. Upholstery guy at North Side Upholstery in Ft Worth is ready to start as soon he gets the car. Ceasar at Irving Customz is ready to complete the installation of the hydro’s. Hoping for the mid-Sept completion. Oct 16th wil be 1 year since my car caught fire. It’s been a long rebuild process!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT SCRAPIN AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Me 2.. Gotta get ol'sparky back on the road.. As soon as she's ready look for me to be spark'n up Main Street... :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

looking good john :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2006, 01:31 PM~5973974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good John !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEN !!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I THINK IMA PAY FOR U TO GO TO SCRAPE BY THA LAKE IN ONTARIO.OR SOMEWHERE UP THERE...................


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 15 2006, 03:32 PM~5973995
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT SCRAPIN AGAIN!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ME 222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 17 2006, 12:46 PM~5987970
> *Looking Good John !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHEN !!!
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

John how's the car coming along ????




> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Aug 18 2006, 06:36 AM~5992824
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 10:21 AM~5948329
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!  :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> ...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2006, 01:31 PM~5973974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 10:21 AM~5948329
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!  :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here a couple of more pic's of my car at Joe's. Should be ready for interior in 3 weeks?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 11 2006, 11:25 AM~5948349
> *Appreciate all the comments Homies, also the VFW is doing there Sunday brunch from 8-12 am for 4.00 a plate and you can eat inside the hall area not a bad deal for a fast breakfast car club’s or participates in the showing there rides during set-up can eat and not have to run somewhere else. Drinks to include alcohol beverages will be available inside the hall and later that day, I’m still working the price for the beer!!!  :biggrin: , So come out and support these homies to include ME… :biggrin:  Iraqi veteran USMC TopCop.    There will be a jumper for the kids the VFW is supply one and whoever would like to set up a booth for selling item’s please contact me or my VP Jose his number is on the flyer if you do we ask if you can supply a small portion to the VFW. So come out and support our loco VFW in Arlington Men & Women who have served out great country and who have also lost them too….
> 
> Leonard MSgt USMC
> ...


I spoke to the VFW (Zane) they will be giving 1 trophy for best custom overall and then 1st,2nd, 3rd for custom show, we wish this could be more homies but our goal is to raise funds for the Veteran’s of Foreign War’s and to show our appreciate for there dedication, sacrifices these men & women have given this great nation. The VFW will be serving breakfast from 0900-1130 am as per my last message the plates are 4.00 ea., drinks, coffee, which is great during set up time you can feed yourself and later in the day “Beer” will be served they will have a bar inside the hall and again there will be plenty of food available binging sold by the VFW during the show. The Grand Prairie news paper will be on hand too and maybe the media which is a good thing for the ULA especially with the ULA *HOPTOBERFEST* happening at Joe pool lake in October 2006, anyway so lets show them what the ULA is and the community that we can give back plus support our Military members. I hope to see you out there representing your car club, don’t for get our “beer” raffle, there will be a jumper for the kids and anything else we can provide…. The DJ has donated his time to support this event big props … See you all Sept 10th…

Leonard MSgt USMC
Prez TECHNIQUES Texas Chapter


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2006, 02:31 PM~6005675
> *Here a couple of more pic's of my car at Joe's. Should be ready for interior in 3 weeks?
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good JOHN !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here’s some pic’s of my first off frame done by James and Jaime over at Desired Image.
James was killed in a motorcycle accident and his shop closed. Jaime is still around and is now over at Big G Customs.
Well this is what I’m shooting for as far as getting my car together. So let’s see what the final product looks like. Joe said 3 weeks??? I would like to have the car done before the Hoptober Fest. That will be one year.























This is what I expected when I went to Joe's.. Well we all know how that went. 
This was done by Jaimie and James Baxter (RIP) at Deisred Image. Now this was some bad ass work.. Jaimie is now at Hard Kandy..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP HOMIE STYLIN.............CALL ME FOOL


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

SPREAD THE WORD HOMIE  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6011218


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2006, 06:58 PM~6007123
> *Here’s some pic’s of my first off frame done by James and Jaime over at Desired Image.
> James was killed in a motorcycle accident and his shop closed. Jaime is still around and is now over at Big G Customs.
> Well this is what I’m shooting for as far as getting my car together. So let’s see what the final product looks like. Joe said 3 weeks??? I would like to have the car done before the Hoptober Fest. That will be one year.
> ...


James & Jaime did a great job back then !!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I can only hope it comes out looking as good this time. Leonard you know I gave James the car in pieces. Parts were in boxes, frame was off, only half way wrapped. Shit James had the whole car back together and painted in 3 1/2 months.. To bad he never got to see the finished product, him and Jaime did a hell of a job and it only cost me $5g's :0

The was the finished product. This was the first week after getting the car back from Jaime at Desired Image..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey you never broke a supreme hopping?....pretty soon you will be cruising again Homie...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 21 2006, 08:08 PM~6013794
> *Hey you never broke a supreme hopping?....pretty soon you will be cruising again Homie...
> *


 :roflmao: SHIT HOPPIN....MORE LIKE SCRAPPIN UP TEXAS.DALLAS TEXAS THAT IS


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 21 2006, 08:08 PM~6013794
> *Hey you never broke a supreme hopping?....pretty soon you will be cruising again Homie...
> *


No never broke one and the car was gett'n up over 35 inches.. :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 22 2006, 10:22 PM~6021891
> *No never broke one and the car was gett'n up over 35 inches.. :0
> *


WAS UP HOMIE CALL ME


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 21 2006, 03:48 PM~6012459
> *I can only hope it comes out looking as good this time. Leonard you know I gave James the car in pieces. Parts were in boxes, frame was off, only half way wrapped. Shit James had the whole car back together and painted in 3 1/2 months.. To bad he never got to see the finished product, him and Jaime did a hell of a job and it only cost me $5g's :0
> 
> The was the finished product. This was the first week after getting the car back from Jaime at Desired Image..
> ...


*I remember when you gave him the car in allot of little pieces.. and it came out clean, Yeah it's sad to know James never saw the finish product homeboy even hook up my cutty with the patterns. :thumbsup: *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

This car is badass. i remember seeing it in tulsa last year in person. I love how you kept it real with the supremes, The rebuild looks like its going to turn out even better. I wish you the best of luck on keeping it on the street without any more problems.

A big shout out to you and all the Dallas Lowriders.

Tweedy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Aug 23 2006, 01:26 PM~6025457
> *This car is badass. i remember seeing it in tulsa last year in person. I love how you kept it real with the supremes, The rebuild looks like its going to turn out even better. I wish you the best of luck on keeping it on the street without any more problems.
> 
> A big shout out to you and all the Dallas Lowriders.
> ...


Hope to be back in Tulsa next year.. Thx for the good words homie. We had a good time. Nice turn. How was it this year? Did you go...?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

"Homie Stylin",looking pretty good John


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Aug 24 2006, 01:47 AM~6030954
> *"Homie Stylin",looking pretty good John
> *


U AINT LYING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 23 2006, 03:26 PM~6026333
> *Hope to be back in Tulsa next year.. Thx for  the good words homie. We had a good time. Nice turn. How was it this year? Did you go...?
> *


This year was still a good turn out. There was ALOT more big wheels and only about 4 cars in the hop off. I hope to see you there next year and once again the car is coming along great.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Clean back in the day John !!!!!! Homie Styln 69 was smoking the street's orale


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 25 2006, 02:32 AM~6039393
> *Clean back in the day John !!!!!! Homie Styln 69 was smoking the street's orale
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I LIKE THAT...PIC/FLYER


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> Father & Son Found this on Google Iraq Techniques
> 
> click the link above


I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.

Semper Fi Marine.. Leonard and his son playing in the BIG sand box.. Welcome home my friend, may God watch over Mario and all the other men and women serving in combat and return them all home safely..

The ULA solutes you Master Sargent Perez...  
[/quote]

*Thanks John I appreciate the props and honor Homie !!! Thumps up to you It's been a long road and I'm almost home.* :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> *
> 
> I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
> Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.
> ...


*

Thanks John I appreciate the props and honor Homie !!! Thumps up to you It's been a long road and I'm almost home. :thumbsup:
[/quote]

 *


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Gonig to Joe's tomorrow.. Let's see if he done yet..??? :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Homie, hey don't forget to bring the hinges for the 69...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 28 2006, 03:24 PM~6060774
> *Gonig to Joe's tomorrow.. Let's see if he done yet..??? :0
> *



Keep us Posted Homie...... IS IT DONE YET????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 28 2006, 05:39 PM~6061300
> *Homie, hey don't forget to bring the hinges for the 69...
> *


You get your hinges when I get my car. That way it's in both our interest to get Joe to finish it..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 29 2006, 12:12 PM~6067065
> *You get your hinges when I get my car. That way it's in both our interest to get Joe to finish it..
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 29 2006, 02:12 PM~6067065
> *You get your hinges when I get my car. That way it's in both our interest to get Joe to finish it..
> *


Hey looks like you may be getting your hinges soon. Dash brd's painted. Should be ready next, but then again Joe said it was going to be ready this week? :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 30 2006, 12:36 PM~6073216
> *Hey looks like you may be getting your hinges soon. Dash brd's painted. Should be ready next, but then again Joe said it was going to be ready this week? :0
> *


YEA HOPE SO U NEED THAT CAR


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Get that Car SOON !!!! and you can get some of this John...LOL


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey John! Looks like my 66 is being painted next week Looking forward to seeing your 69 as well :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 30 2006, 12:36 PM~6073216
> *Hey looks like you may be getting your hinges soon. Dash brd's painted. Should be ready next, but then again Joe said it was going to be ready this week? :0
> *


That's ok, I still haven't or going to try to pick up the 69 till the hinges are back on so we can use the hood. Lot's of work needed to the vert...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Aug 31 2006, 04:39 PM~6081557
> * Hey Hey John!  Looks like my 66 is being painted next week Looking forward to seeing your 69 as well  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, hopefully we'll have our cars ready soon..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 31 2006, 06:47 PM~6082136
> *That's ok, I still haven't or going to try to pick up the 69 till the hinges are back on so we can use the hood. Lot's of work needed to the vert...
> *


I gottta your hinges. I'll try and drop them off this weekend..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 AM~6039393
> *Clean back in the day John !!!!!! Homie Styln 69 was smoking the street's orale
> 
> 
> ...



is that your car MSGT? shit, i hated seeing thise pics after the fire.


CPL T SemperFi C.C


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Going to check out the Impala today at lunch...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I didn't make it by the shop today at all...what is the status...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry forgot my camera. Joe was was getting ready to put the engine back in the car today. Say's it will be ready by this weekend so let's see what happen's.

Poor Hispanic, I'll bring your hood hinges Friday when I go back to Joe's..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Homie, I did see your ride being worked on yesterday...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 6 2006, 06:57 PM~6119200
> *Sorry forgot my camera. Joe was was getting ready to put the engine back in the car today. Say's it will be ready by this weekend so let's see what happen's.
> 
> Poor Hispanic, I'll bring your hood hinges Friday when I go back to Joe's..
> *


 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the first time I seen this topic, all I can say is wow you have been threw a lot with this car . I got a couple questions for you 

How did you bend a wraped frame by hitting a pot hole?
Was it because your scrape plates are in the front instead of the back like most people have them. 

In the video I noticed you throwing sparks but from the front 
Ive heard when you put the scrape plates in the front like that its like driving on ice & you have no control over the car is that true?

Its good 2 see people rebuilding there cars after someting bad happends instead of giving up & getten something elese so I give you Big Props for that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> This is the first time I seen this topic, all I can say is wow you have been threw a lot with this car . I got a couple questions for you
> 
> How did you bend a wraped frame by hitting a pot hole?
> Was it because your scrape plates are in the front instead of the back like most people have them.
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT TO OUR SHOW AND IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN,,.. BIG THANKS TO VGP FOR THE PIX’S.


*INTOKABLEZ DE DALLAS 1ST & 3RD PLACE
MAJESTIC DFW 
MAJESTIX " TOP DOG 64 WON BEST OF SHOW " 
ESTILO 2ND PLACE
GARLAND'S FINEST 
LOW LOW'S
JOKERZ " WON THE BEER RAFFEL " 
PRESIDENTIZ
PHAYLANX
DALLAS LOWRIDERS " JOHN AND LALO REPED HARD FOR DL " *

AND ALSO THE SOLO RIDERZ AND THE CLASSIC THAT SHOWED MUCH LOVE.

WE CANT FORGET 

" Playa Style Productions " 
Dj Creations & Dj Eddie G.

BIG PROPS !!! TO ALL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll post some new pic's of my car later today after I go to JB's.. It's look'n like car now..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New pic's from last week..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2006, 08:14 PM~6193125
> *New pic's from last week..
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME.........


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> *
> 
> I want the ULA to have a big party for my good friend and loyal ULA member Leonard President of Techniques. He served our country well representing his club and lowriding in a very positive way. Showing people that lowriders are part of the fabric of our nation. His assignment was very dangerous. He served in Camp Fallujia training the Baghdad police. He spent many month in harms way. His wife and children were worried about him all the time but remained strong for him.
> Leonard son is also scheduled to go back to Iraq as our several other members of the Techniques car club family.. So let's do something big for Leonard and his family upon his return to the FT Worth. He's currently back home in the good ol'USA in North Carolina waiting to be released from his duty to our nation.
> ...


*

Thanks John I appreciate the props and honor Homie !!! Thumps up to you It's been a long road and I'm almost home. :thumbsup:
[/quote]

damn thats cool. im with 3rd LAR.*


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

God Bless!! Safe return


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Cars looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm going again today to check on the car. I was there yesterday but didn't have my camera. They have put the dash back in the car and put everything back on the motor. Now it's mostly small stuff and touch up's on some small scatches..


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6203155
> *I'm going again today to check on the car. I was there yesterday but didn't have my camera. They have put the dash back in the car and put everything back on the motor. Now it's mostly small stuff and touch up's on some small scatches..
> *


Its` looking Great - hope my 6 comes out as nice. Laters


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

good job on ur 69 carnal keep up the good work good thing u didnt give up on her


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some new pic's, not much really done since last time. It's getting close, don't know if it'll make San Antonio with the rate it's going. Still need to add about 2 weeks for interior to get done.. :angry:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking good JOhn, maybe I'll see it in Odessa this year. Keep us posted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn only a one barrel carb?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 23 2006, 07:01 PM~6232001
> *damn only a one barrel carb?
> *


It's a small 2 barrel. Hey I ain't going anywhere in a hurry..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:cheesy: It's a lowrider....your supposed to cruise right Homie....


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2006, 06:14 PM~6193125
> *New pic's from last week..
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good John !!! When is it going to be ready ?????


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

I like this one too... Homie the delivery LOLO


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah Homie This one is clean.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 23 2006, 10:12 PM~6232529
> *It's a small 2 barrel. Hey I ain't going anywhere in a hurry..
> *


roger that


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Sep 24 2006, 08:51 AM~6234371
> *Looking Good John !!! When is it going to be ready ?????
> *


x2


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, pls do not foget to let sophia know who all will be in what event as soon as possible..... Pls see below...............


______________________________________________________________
Okay, everyone our Hoptoberfest Picnic is this weekend and I am trying to get a schedule of events made up, but I need to know what car clubs are interested in competeing in the Tug of War, Egg Toss and Skateboard Contest. These are the main events that we will be having, on top of these yes for those of you that have hoppers, will be have a hop. I'm going to have these events start at 1:00 and the hop at 2:00 or 3:00 p.m., but I don't want to have any events overlap. So if you can send me a pm or respond to this as far as what clubs want to participate in any of the events I would appreciate it and it will help get the schedule together, but please let me know by Friday morning.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Sep 24 2006, 08:54 AM~6234382
> *Yeah Homie This one is clean.....
> 
> 
> *



Happy to hear your home again... take it easy and recover soon to the fullest


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Went to look at my car but looks like it's been put on hold. So won't be ready for Hoptoberfest and most likey not San Antonio either...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 28 2006, 05:15 PM~6266226
> *Went to look at my car but looks like it's been put on hold. So won't be ready for Hoptoberfest and most likey not San Antonio either...
> *


 :0 say it aint so :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 28 2006, 07:15 PM~6266226
> *Went to look at my car but looks like it's been put on hold. So won't be ready for Hoptoberfest and most likey not San Antonio either...
> *


 :tears: I was hopeing to see it,


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

And the building continues.. :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

here you john...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT - Lalo from my club is helping with the build...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey I got a nice in the box Holley 4 barrel for sale. asking $225 OBO...


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey John your car is looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*coming along keep it up it will get there...* :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 24 2006, 07:20 PM~6436259
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2006, 11:08 AM~6479035
> *
> *


Something new going down with Homie Styln.. Get back with u later on it.. 
Top secret!!! :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 02:18 PM~6514875
> *Something new going down with Homie Styln.. Get back with u later on it..
> Top secret!!! :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 04:18 PM~6514875
> *Something new going down with Homie Styln.. Get back with u later on it..
> Top secret!!! :0
> *


Your Cover has been Blown Homie.........

I already know...... I heard it trow the grape vine...  

OO7 has nouthing on me.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

was up John ? ? ? ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2006, 05:03 PM~6515152
> *Your Cover has been Blown Homie.........
> 
> I already know......  I heard it trow the grape vine...
> ...



Homie Styln got some 24"s Ya, Spinners too


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

whats going on homie stylin? is it almost readys??


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Yeah Homie where the car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2006, 02:18 PM~6514875
> *Something new going down with Homie Styln.. Get back with u later on it..
> Top secret!!! :0
> *



DAM HOMIE WHERE THE CAR !!!!!!

:banghead: :banghead: :dunno: :machinegun:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Got the car at another shop. They re-blocked the car and should be ready for paint by next week.. The place is called Hard Kandy. Jaime is the main painter at the shop.
So hopefully car will be off to the interior shop by the following week...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

man u been threw some crap hope all is well


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE... STILL MORE TO COME...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

ITS ALMOST THERE HOMIE...............


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 its gonna look clean john :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok here’s the deal. I pulled the car car from the shop it was at. Was taking too long and wasn’t looking right. The blocking didn’t look good. There’s a new shop that my homie opened, Hard Kandy. They picked up my car 3 weeks ago. They’ve re-blocked the whole car and prep’ed it for painting. Went with caddy diamond white pearl and gold metallic top. Also painted the dash gold. The car looks super clean the body work is off the hook. Jaime is a bad ass body man and painter. Will have the car re-pinned stripped on Monday. Then they’ll put the last 2 coats of clear. There will be 3 coats of base color, 3 coats of diamond pearl and six coats of clear. Then it’s time to put it all back together. And get it running again. Still lots to do but they’ve told me no more the 2 – 3 weeks. So in what it took the last builder to never get accomplish in a year, and loose and damage a bunch of parts, has taken these guys 3 weeks.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

lookin good John! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2006, 12:34 PM~6634199
> *Ok here’s the deal. I pulled the car car from the shop it was at. Was taking too long and wasn’t looking right. The blocking didn’t look good. There’s a new shop that my homie opened, Hard Kandy. They picked up my car 3 weeks ago. They’ve re-blocked the whole car and prep’ed it for painting. Went with caddy diamond white pearl and gold metallic top. Also painted the dash gold. The car looks super clean the body work is off the hook. Jaime is a bad ass body man and painter. Will have the car re-pinned stripped on Monday. Then they’ll put the last 2 coats of clear. There  will be 3 coats of base color, 3 coats of diamond pearl and six coats of clear. Then it’s time to put it all back together. And get it running again. Still lots to do but they’ve told me no more the 2 – 3 weeks. So in what it took the last builder to never get accomplish in a year, and loose and damage a bunch of parts, has taken these guys 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Homie..... basically we know the other builder... :0 .. That must of cost more then the original cost the first time.... SHIT Lucy you have some explaining to do !!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 26 2006, 06:10 AM~6637814
> *Dam Homie..... basically we know the other builder... :0 .. That must of cost more then the original cost the first time.... SHIT Lucy you have some explaining to do !!!
> *


Well that's the cost of doing business I guess. Monday pin stripped and and the last 3 coats of clear. Then finding all the parts missing and put it back together..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2006, 11:24 AM~6638867
> *Well that's the cost of doing business I guess. Monday pin stripped and and the last 3 coats of clear. Then finding all the parts missing and put it back together..
> *


keep us posted :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

More pic’s from Hard Kandy. Car was pin stripped today by Mr Crawford..
Last 3 coats of clear were put on afterward. Here are some photos from tonight
When my wife and me to go see it.. The qrtr panels are super clean & straight the whole car was blocked and looks bad ass. Can’t say enough about the body work.
Wet sand and buffed tomorrow and then it off to Ceasar at Irving Customz to install the
Hydro’s and then off to the interior shop..
Then off to scrape up the streets of DFW…. Ol’Sparky’s almost back…


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 27 2006, 08:49 PM~6648500
> *More pic’s from Hard Kandy. Car was pin stripped today by Mr Crawford..
> Last 3 coats of clear were put on afterward. Here are some photos from tonight
> When my wife and me to go see it.. The qrtr panels are super clean & straight the whole car was blocked and looks bad ass. Can’t say enough about the body work.
> ...


looking good John


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

Hope to see it real soon tearing up the streets of D-Town :thumbsup: LLOK'N REAL GOOD


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD JOHN


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Great job...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks real good Homie, maybe you can hit us up this April for The Chicano Park Anniversary


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

looking good ........ :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pin stripe's look good.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

COMING OUT REAL NICE JOHN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*per joe ruiz.................

NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT......... MEETING HAS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER...... PLS STAY HOME AND BE SAFE..... NO MEETING....... MEETING CANCELLED......*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 29 2006, 10:53 PM~6663939
> *COMING OUT REAL NICE JOHN ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking clean homie, keep them 69 chevys rolling!!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2006, 08:14 PM~6193125
> *New pic's from last week..
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT JB KUSTOMS WAS BUILDING YOUR RIDE HOMIE? 

LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

No comment, other then to say it's at Hard Kandy now..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MAN HELL NAW JB AINT BULIDIN THIS CAR GET IT RIGHT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Dec 1 2006, 09:43 AM~6673613
> *I THOUGHT JB KUSTOMS WAS BUILDING YOUR RIDE HOMIE?
> 
> LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:
> *



no sir, hard kandy customz redid the whole car, body work, paint, everything.
looks ten times better.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP VENOM 65 GIVE ME A HOLLA OR COME BY THE SHOP


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

rick from Latin Style wanted me to post this up..... he wants to know who will participate this weekend at the fashion show.... pls give him a call or contact Jama - number listed below........ thx





Thank you all so much for your participation in the photo shoot on the 18th. The girls had a fantastic time and the shoot was a huge success.

This is a reminder of the Event on December 2nd. The fashion show Starts @ 7:00 pm. @ the Fretz Park Rec Center. The Center is located at Belt line and Hillcrest or 6950 Belt Line Rd., Dallas Texas. Ticket prices are $12 or $10 with a new unwrapped toy donation for Toys for Tots.

Please contact Jama @ DalParis 214 - 647 - 1161 or [email protected] for information on Set Up times.

We are excited and very happy about having you all participate. The weather is scheduled to be 52 degrees and sunny so it should be fantastic for the event.

Thank you in advance for everything we look forward to see you there.

Tosawi Marshall


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

More pic's of my 69 Impala Homie Styln from Hard Kandy Kustomz


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD JOHN!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Dec 3 2006, 08:34 PM~6687128
> *LOOKIN GOOD JOHN!!!
> *


Thx hope to have her back home by Christmas..


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................

There will NOT be a meeting this thursday.... EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys...... Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY...... I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year. Please try to attent this last meeting if possible..... If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........ thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

WE WILL TALK ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE & DOING SOMETHING FOR ROY ON THURSDAY AFTER THE PARADE.... PLEASE ATTEND THE PARADE ON BUCKNER (this is for a good cause)...... DO NOT FORGET TO SHOW UP TO OUR TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 10TH AT PUGSLEY'S........... if any one has questions PLEASE call TIM (214)356-0352....... 


</span>


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/quote]

Kick'n off a Thurs nite blast / get your twist on...




This Thurs Nite. VIP parking for all lowriders who show up.
[/quote]

No ULA meeting, I may end up here, who wants to join me???


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

I DO,I DO!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 3 2006, 08:26 PM~6687077
> *More pic's of my 69 Impala Homie Styln from Hard Kandy Kustomz
> 
> 
> ...


*coming along nice*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :biggrin: 
T  
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :biggrin: 
T  
T


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

so when is it coming out to play :biggrin:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Homie, may you, your family, members and friends have a Merry Christmas


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Dec 21 2006, 05:38 PM~6800089
> *Hey Homie, may you, your family, members and friends have a Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Homie


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Me  rry Christmas to all from Ol'Man John and familia aka Homie Styln...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Happy Holidays*




Representing all over Texas...... (*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER*)


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 22 2006, 10:18 PM~6807181
> *Me  rry Christmas to all from Ol'Man John and familia aka Homie Styln...
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :biggrin: 
T  
T  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Old Homie what's up for New Years?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Getting ready for NEW YEAR"S where you at Homie

Remember This ?????


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Where you at Homie ????????????????????????????????????

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 22 2006, 09:18 PM~6807181
> *Me  rry Christmas to all from Ol'Man John and familia aka Homie Styln...
> *


ho ho ho Big Joker

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's of my car in my garage after being gone for over a year... Still not complete but it's painted and washed. Waiting to be put back together...

Homie Styln at Home


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 28 2006, 06:10 PM~6847893
> *Pic's of my car in my garage after being gone for over a year... Still not complete but it's painted and washed. Waiting to be put back together...
> 
> Homie Styln at Home
> ...


looking Good Homie :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

john your going with spoke's :0 looks clean cant wait to see it back in the street's :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Dec 29 2006, 08:02 AM~6852253
> *john your going with spoke's :0 looks clean cant wait to see it back in the street's :thumbsup:
> *


I never said anything about spokes. those are for my panel truck...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2006, 08:32 AM~6852331
> *I never said anything about spokes. those are for my panel truck...
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2006, 07:32 AM~6852331
> *I never said anything about spokes. those are for my panel truck...
> *



what ??? No Way John you changed your mind come on homie !!!!!

:angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala
Hopp'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0

Scrap'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JOHN UR RIDE LOOKS GOOD THEY DEFINATLY IMPROVED IT HOMIE KEEP UP THE HARD WORK DOG BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

what up DFW !!!!! Happy Holidays 2 every 1.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 2 2007, 01:14 AM~6880443
> *JOHN UR RIDE LOOKS GOOD THEY DEFINATLY IMPROVED IT HOMIE KEEP UP THE HARD WORK DOG BIG SHAWN MAJESTICS :biggrin:
> *


Thx, homie...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*The ride is coming along so you're almost there homie for 2007*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 1 2007, 02:33 PM~6876595
> *
> *



tellem got dammit tellem. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 3 2007, 10:13 AM~6889881
> *tellem got dammit tellem. LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Big Joker*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Mr Tim Walls wanted to let you guys know that there will be a Martin Luther King Parade on Jan 13th in Garland and wanted to see who was interested in being in the parade. If you have any questions, please call him as soon as possible, 214-356-0352. They are asking the ULA to show some cars on that day and Tim has more info on this. thanks and we hope you can support this event.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 4 2007, 07:06 AM~6899403
> *Big Joker
> 
> 
> Who's that Big Joker Leonard????*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :biggrin: 
T  
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey everyone, think warm thoughts, maybe the weather will change..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_What's up Homie.... are you back?_


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Jan 17 2007, 05:25 PM~7014659
> *What's up Homie.... are you back?
> *


No, my flight was canceled this morning due to bad weather in Dallas..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 04:32 PM~7014725
> *No, my flight was canceled this morning due to bad weather in Dallas..
> *


 Dam Homie hurry get your ass Back !!!!!LOL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that's gangsta..



> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 05:49 PM~7014863
> *Dam Homie hurry get your ass Back !!!!!LOL
> 
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 18 2007, 03:14 PM~7022849
> *Now that's gangsta..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

John Back in the Day Homie

*Part of Our History*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Robert and John aka Lil John (LJ) former members


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2007, 01:55 PM~7039730
> *
> 
> Robert and John aka Lil John (LJ) former members
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 05:24 PM~7014647
> *T :0
> T
> T
> *


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Anyone need a 91 Town car ????


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 20 2007, 11:06 AM~7039421
> *John Back in the Day Homie
> 
> Part of Our History
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*That me circled in red.. Mr VP.. back in 1979 Montebello Quite Canyon where we had our meeting every Sunday @ 3pm and your car got inspected back then there was no car committee “but the Sgt of Arm’s Danny “Red” and “FatRat” Richard and if you didn’t pay your fine… shit bend over because the Sgt of Arms took out the paddle on your ass.. LOL *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 1 2007, 02:31 PM~7149352
> *That me circled in red.. Mr VP.. back in 1979 Montebello Quite Canyon where we had our meeting every Sunday @ 3pm and your car got inspected back then there was no car committee “but the Sgt of Arm’s Danny “Red” and “FatRat” Richard and if you didn’t pay your fine… shit bend over because the Sgt of Arms took out the paddle on your ass.. LOL
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 22 2007, 03:07 PM~7055562
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 23 2007, 09:11 PM~7067669
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 20 2007, 12:06 PM~7039421
> *John Back in the Day Homie
> 
> Part of Our History
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

For those interested, Dallas Lowriders went to the the new Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill. I spoke with the manager, he's cool with us going out there on Sat nites. Just wants us to let him know so he can have more workers on duty. It's real nice, good parking and they have a real nice big playground for the kids.. wink.gif We'll most likey start hanging out there..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Come on Homies post them PIX from last Night !! The shit was on*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
t
T


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Check out the thread on LIL under event's for the Techniques Valentines Dance Pix's.. Thanks VGP for all the hard work getting these photos Big Props !!!*

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Car came out clean John, cant wait to get mine back from hard Kandy. Should be done soon i hope.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 18 2007, 04:23 PM~7291899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm jhon it actually looks like a car now j/k car looks nice came a long way


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

DerbycityDave, LincolnJames LOL
LOUISVILE.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Off to the interior shop tomorrow


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :biggrin: 
T  
T


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

So it's almost ready then..


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

See you on 18


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

all ready john!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to Image Shack pulling the plug, most of my history pictrues are now gone..
Those bastards!!! :0 

Homie Styln is at North Side Upholstery in Ft Worth..  7 day and counting... :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

car is looking tight john kandy kustoms did a hell of a job


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 5 2007, 10:43 AM~7409957
> *car is looking tight john kandy kustoms did a hell of a job
> *


Thx Homie.. My panel truck is now also ready to roll.. Needed to have some engine work done.. Completed today.. :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

holy frijoles!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well Homie Styln will mostly not make it to the show at Fair Park next week. Still at the interior shop and still needs a few things done after it get's back. Don't believe it will be ready. :angry: But I'll be there in the Homie Styln Delivery Panel Truck :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Techniques Chapter II 1982*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 10 2007, 11:27 PM~7453063
> *Techniques Chapter II 1982
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's Leonard..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

_*Coming Soon to the VFW in Arlington TX *_


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to circumstances beyond my control Homie Styln 69 Impala will not be at the Jon Chuck / 97.9 Beat show in Dallas this weekend :angry: . I will have the Homie Styln Delivery Service Panel truck there  . Homie Styln 69 Impala will be at the Wego Tour Cinco De Mayo show in Austin  .


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 18 2007, 09:09 AM~7500657
> *~97.9 THE BEAT - CAR SHOW PIX~
> 
> HERE---></span><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500</a>
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Back from interior shop.. North Side Upholstery..Jesse 817-625-6751. Off Henderson St about 2 miles north of 28th..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Few more pic's:

Finally a new windshield. My windshield was broken during the first rebuild. So it has been awhile since my car had one. So today I had a new windshield installed. Need some touch up work in the engine compartment. I have all chrome hard lines that still need to be installed. Need to put glove box back on and put the air / heating ducking back in. Install new stereo system.. Got a oil leak somewhere that needs to be fixed. Have to have the trailing arms repainted and the frame cleaned and re-pinned striped. Gotta to put new tires  on the car also cause the 2 back ones were burned in the fire.. So give me a couple of more weeks for Homie Styln to be road worthy...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

looking real good


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

oh man that looks so good


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 24 2007, 11:39 PM~7767759
> *oh man that looks so good
> *


thx homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the interior looks great. that headliner is tight as hell!! :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx.. The interior did come out very clean.. Now it's touch up time...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## Droopy (May 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Back from interior shop.. North Side Upholstery..Jesse 817-625-6751. Off Henderson St about 2 miles north of 28th..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Few more pic's:

Finally a new windshield. My windshield was broken during the first rebuild. So it has been awhile since my car had one. So today I had a new windshield installed. Need some touch up work in the engine compartment. I have all chrome hard lines that still need to be installed. Need to put glove box back on and put the air / heating ducking back in. Install new stereo system.. Got a oil leak somewhere that needs to be fixed. Have to have the trailing arms repainted and the frame cleaned and re-pinned striped. Gotta to put new tires  on the car also cause the 2 back ones were burned in the fire.. So give me a couple of more weeks for Homie Styln to be road worthy...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Knock off's :0 Pump back plates. Engraved by Gilbert Cortez.. Thx homie good job..


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :worship: real nice


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 4 2007, 11:10 PM~7837908
> *Knock off's :0  Pump back plates. Engraved by Gilbert Cortez.. Thx homie good job..
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight cant waiit to she it in some new shoe's


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok homies here's the update. Getting close now. Dash is back in the car. All the electrical is now working, even the clock. I have new mylar wood grain template for the dash and steering wheel. The steering wheel is cracked, I'm having a cover made for the steering wheel from the same material as the interior...
The door panels already are covered with the new wood grain material and the arm rests are out being fiber glassed and paint the same color as the back plate shown on the door panel.. :0 
I don't think I will be able to get all the over spray off the frame so I'll have to live with it. I'm not taking the body off again :angry: . I most likely will have to have the frame re-pin striped. Some of the pin stripping and frame were scratched and chipped when I got it back and some of the pin stripping came off while trying to clean off the over spray. :angry: :angry: 
Possibly ready for the Presidentz picnic.  Anyone that wants to lend a hand helping me clean the frame and gas tank hola at me..


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
:0 
T
 
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A new toy for my new set up. I know it ain't chrome... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 15 2007, 08:24 PM~7911906
> *A new toy for my new set up. I know it ain't chrome... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 4 2005, 03:09 PM~2952247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where the whole bad thing started...


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T T T
:0 
:cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

cant wait to see it this sunday


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007

Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who said anything about no Supremes for Homie Styln  ? Also a pic of my new speaker box. I still need to finish staining it... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 26 2007, 08:45 PM~7985445
> *Who said anything about no Supremes for Homie Styln   ? Also a pic of my new speaker box. I still need to finish staining it... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT  :0  



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 26 2007, 08:45 PM~7985445
> *Who said anything about no Supremes for Homie Styln   ? Also a pic of my new speaker box. I still need to finish staining it... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, I thoght for a minute you weren't putting the supremeos back on, I got worried. She keeps getting better and better bro. Keep us posted!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

looking good john.......


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you gonna get 5.20's for this thing or what...???


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

It was nice meeting you this past weekend Homie Stylin.... get this ride back on the road!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 29 2007, 04:45 PM~8001823
> *you gonna get 5.20's for this thing or what...???
> *


No way.. I never liked 520's even when I was young. I used to roll on Bridgestone 145x14's until they stop making them in 74.. Then I was forced to move to 520's but I used roll on Mohawk or Remington. Premium Sportsway were the cheapest made tire, that's why they were so cheap.. I like the way radial tires ride..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@May 29 2007, 01:36 PM~8000511
> *Damn, I thoght for a minute you weren't putting the supremeos back on, I got worried. She keeps getting better and better bro. Keep us posted!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thx, homie. hey looks like you may be spending time in the big sand box. If so keep safe and and like I used to tell my homie Mstr Srgt Leonard Perez, shoot first and ask questions later, it's easier to ask for forgiveness then it is to ask for permission..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 29 2007, 05:47 PM~8002170
> *No way.. I never liked 520's even when I was young. I used to roll on Bridgestone 145x14's until they stop making them in 74.. Then I was forced to move to 520's but I used roll on Mohawk or Remington. Premium Sportsway were the cheapest made tire, that's why they were so cheap.. I like the way radial tires ride..
> *



really thats crazy..i thought for sure an og like you would love those things!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 29 2007, 06:01 PM~8002247
> *really thats crazy..i thought for sure an og like you would love those things!!!
> *


Well a 4 ply tire just doesn't ride like a radial. As far as looks, I personally like the wider look that you get from a radial tire. I wish they still made the 145x14.. Like I said Bridgestone stopped production around 74, so that is og ol'skool.. Don't think any other company made that size. I know I looked all over for that size back then, but radials were still pretty new back then.. Plus a radial was about 2 to 3 times more then a 520, depending on the make..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Almost there. This time for sure... :0 The dash is back in and the dash pad. Everything is working, AC, Heater, wipers. Brakes, yikes.. :0 









Homer Simpson say's, get out the way..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 29 2007, 07:01 PM~8002247
> *really thats crazy..i thought for sure an og like you would love those things!!!
> *



:nono: not everybody think 5.20's and 13's are the best thing in the world

14's and coppers over here ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Look at those supremes look'n good..  Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it it up. Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 5 2007, 09:26 AM~8044431
> *:nono:  not everybody think 5.20's and 13's are the best thing in the world
> 
> 14's and coppers over here !  :biggrin:
> *


yeah balloon tires are the way to go... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE @ Jun 5 2007, 09:26 AM) *
nono.gif not everybody think 5.20's and 13's are the best thing in the world
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
14's and coppers over here ! biggrin.gif


> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 5 2007, 07:59 PM~8048999
> *yeah balloon tires are the way to go... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I roll on Hercules / 14x6's myself...


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

That car is really SICK SH##! Very Nice!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

KIG-TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8046077
> *Look at those supremes look'n good..   Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it it up. Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You not taking it to tulsa this year? i was looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 13 2007, 09:51 PM~8100535
> *You not taking it to tulsa this year? i was looking forward to seeing it...
> *


No, looks like I'll miss Tulsa this year.. :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7867107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

humm


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Keep us posted man, lookin' really nice. Really nice.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Steamboat, will do.. thx for your comments... 
You keep your head down over in the big sand box..
We need all our heros to come home safe and sound, so shoot first and ask questions later...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 5 2007, 08:59 PM~8048999
> *yeah balloon tires are the way to go... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: 175 Balloons ? ? ? ? :twak:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 22 2007, 02:49 PM~8156419
> *:uh:  175 Balloons ? ? ? ?  :twak:
> *


David, what hell are you talking about. 99 loof balloons???? :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

kig


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I had to have the front cliped removed to get the over spray off the wheel wells :angry: So another SNAFU plus the door hinges needed to be rebuilt, the bolts for the suspension were wrong and they never put the new gaskets on the motor (time chain-oil pan) even though I gave them all new one's to replace when they took the motor out to paint which is another FU on their part. Looks like they painted it with can of spray paint. :0 Anyway thats the hold up, plus going to have to paint the rear part of the frame because we couldn't get the over spray off the powder coat. :0 Just to let everyone know this didn't happen when it was at Hard Kandy this how they got it when they picked it up. After my new pin striped, powder coated frame was left outside for almost 7 months. 
But the good news is it's on it way to recovery.. There are so many good stories also not just bad ones. Lalo and Jaimie at Hard Kandy for hooking me up cause they knew I was running low on cash. Mike the Air cond man who took the time to fix all the electrical and some mech stuff, rebuilt the carb. Louie from my club, James Caine who has the car now and is going over it peice by piece so I won't have wheels and doors falling off.. Hard Kandy who is going to have do a lot of rework cause you know shit happen when you have all these issues. North Side Upol. in Ft Worth for the fine job they did on the interior, Ceasar, Ruben & Ernie at Irving Customz.. No one else touches my hydro's but Ceasar..


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: hang in there homie it will be worth it when shes back to new again!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 28 2007, 11:54 AM~8194771
> *:thumbsup: hang in there homie it will be worth it when shes back to new again!
> *


That's the way I'm look'n at homie, thx for the good words..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 28 2007, 08:53 AM~8193932
> *I had to have the front cliped removed to get the over spray off the wheel wells :angry: So another SNAFU plus the door hinges needed to be rebuilt, the bolts for the suspension were wrong and they never put the new gaskets on the motor (time chain-oil  pan) even though I gave them all new one's to replace when they took the motor out to paint which is another FU on their part. Looks like they painted it with can of spray paint.  :0  Anyway thats the hold up, plus going to have to paint the rear part of the frame because we couldn't get the over spray off the powder coat. :0  Just to let everyone know this didn't happen when it was at Hard Kandy this how they got it when they picked it up. After my new pin striped, powder coated frame was left outside for almost 7 months.
> But the good news is it's on it way to recovery.. There are so many good stories also not just bad ones. Lalo and Jaimie at Hard Kandy for hooking me up cause they knew I was running low on cash. Mike the Air cond man who took the time to fix all the electrical and some mech stuff, rebuilt the carb. Louie from my club, James Caine who has the car now and is going over it peice by piece so I won't have wheels and doors falling off.. Hard Kandy who is going to have do a lot of rework cause you know shit happen when you have all these issues. North Side Upol. in Ft Worth for the fine job they did on the interior, Ceasar, Ruben & Ernie at Irving Customz.. No one else touches my hydro's but Ceasar..
> *


 DAM Homie that's allot of shit


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jun 28 2007, 08:01 PM~8197574
> *DAM Homie that's allot of shit
> *


I've waited this long so no sense in doing half ass now..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2006, 08:58 PM~6007123
> *Here’s some pic’s of my first off frame done by James and Jaime over at Desired Image.
> James was killed in a motorcycle accident and his shop closed. Jaime is still around and is now over at Big G Customs.
> Well this is what I’m shooting for as far as getting my car together. So let’s see what the final product looks like. Joe said 3 weeks??? I would like to have the car done before the Hoptober Fest. That will be one year.
> ...


.....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Jun 22 2007, 03:49 PM~8156419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoken like a man right there...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn bro sorry to here about that. but at least its almost finished.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8215392
> *damn bro sorry to here about that.  but at least its almost finished.
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To The Top...

'Homie Styln not just a saying homie, it's a life style. You either got it or you don't..cr'


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To :0 The  Top


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ANY UPDATES HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jul 12 2007, 11:01 AM~8292113
> *ANY UPDATES HOMIE
> *


Had the doors, hood, adjusted. Had all the suspension gone over. Had to have air cond system worked on. Waiting now on Hard Kandy to make room to do the touch up..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 12 2007, 01:41 PM~8293987
> *Had the doors, hood, adjusted. Had all the suspension gone over. Had to have air cond system worked on. Waiting now on Hard Kandy to make room to do the touch up..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0   :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

No news on the car.. Just in a waiting mode.. Need to finish up on the air cond system / heater. Then off to have the hydro's done at Irving customz. Then to Hard Kandy.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8046077
> *Look at those supremes look'n good..   Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it it up. Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T  T  T


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bad Ass 69 !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 24 2007, 01:55 PM~8380290
> *Bad Ass 69 !
> 
> 
> *


Thanks CHICKALOON817, it's taken a lot longer to get my car done then I thought. Should be ready by mid-Sept..


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 25 2007, 08:11 AM~8386604
> *Thanks CHICKALOON817, it's taken a lot longer to get my car done then I thought. Should be ready by mid-Sept..
> *



HOW MANY TIMES HAVE YOU REDONE IT ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Jul 25 2007, 08:11 AM) 
Thanks CHICKALOON817, it's taken a lot longer to get my car done then I thought. Should be ready by mid-Sept..



> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 25 2007, 09:27 AM~8386720
> *HOW MANY TIMES HAVE YOU REDONE IT ?
> *


This will be my 3rd rebuild. Once was my first off body frame wrap. Then the car was wrecked and now the fire.. I'm not sure if I shouldn't have just given up on this car but the car and me have history... :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: its like a baby momma :angry: :biggrin: 

comin' out swingin again tho...sweet ride mang!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 27 2007, 02:22 PM~8407079
> *:uh: its like a baby momma :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> comin' out swingin again tho...sweet ride mang!
> *


yes sir, me and this car have history...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my 51 Chevy panel truck I bought..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is my old Chevelle Malibu aka Hop'n Mad.. The last pic was my first Chevelle, that pic is from 1972. It's the only pic I have left.. The other pic's are my 2nd one I bought in 76.. Wrecked the first one.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My get around town car, 1996 Eclipse Spyder, bought it new in 96 (74,000 miles on it)...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 8 2007, 03:03 PM~8505436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

From my Big Joker..................


Shot at 2007-08-19


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Those are some nice rides!! Homie!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8588800
> *From my Big Joker..................
> 
> 
> ...



Hope to see you 69 at the picnic John ! :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2007, 12:43 PM~8588800
> *From my Big Joker..................
> 
> 
> ...


The 69 won't be ready for the picnic.. :angry:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 23 2007, 07:31 AM~8622441
> *The 69 won't be ready for the picnic.. :angry:
> *



when is the impala going to be ready? Cant wait to see it out on the streets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 23 2007, 09:17 AM~8623230
> *when is the impala going to be ready? Cant wait to see it out on the streets
> *


Well I'm gonna say sometime in the next couple of weeks but you knw I've been saying that for almost 2 years now..  :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Should be ready before I retire.. I hope.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8682551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Well can't wait to see it soon. I finally paid LaLo off now my car should be coming home soon so i can start to finish this project


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8686487
> *Well can't wait to see it soon. I finally paid LaLo off now my car should be coming home soon so i can start to finish this project
> *


That's Great.. I know you've been like me, waiting and waiting hope to see your ride on the road soon as well homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

BUMP TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2007, 09:03 AM~8686081
> *
> *


wow this is your tuck panel very nice hommie and your 69 is comming out clean too i have 47 chevy fleetmaster that i am working on too


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Sep 11 2007, 02:30 AM~8764173
> *wow this is your tuck panel very nice hommie and your 69 is comming out clean too i have 47 chevy  fleetmaster that i am working on too
> *


Thx for the prop's homie. Where area you from?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8588800
> *From my Big Joker..................
> 
> 
> ...



Damm John you got 3 nice Low Low's there.........................


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Went to Techniques 35th Anniversary.. Met up with many old freinds from Klique, New Wave.. Lot's of OG Kliquers were there.. Myself a former member.. 
Mingled with people from TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, IMPERIALS and others clubs..
Had a great time. Lot's of OG riders reminising on the past and looking toward the future.. LRM's Edgar was there snapping pic's, OG Rider's Tony was filming and LRM Japan was there.. I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan :0 ..

Ol'Man John aka Lil John...
Still putt'n it down after all these years; Homie Styln, not just a name; it's a life style, Traditional lowriding.... As I used to tell my dear ol'Mom when she'd say why you gotta be taken that car out to East LA, Mom I was born to be a lowrider...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2007, 04:08 AM~8857352
> *Went to Techniques 35th Anniversary.. Met up with many old freinds from Klique, New Wave.. Lot's of OG Kliquers were there.. Myself a former member..
> Mingled with people from TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, IMPERIALS and others clubs..
> Had a great time. Lot's of OG riders reminising on the past and looking toward the future.. LRM's Edgar was there snapping pic's, OG Rider's Tony was filming and LRM Japan was there.. I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan  :0 ..
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2007, 05:08 AM~8857352
> *Went to Techniques 35th Anniversary.. Met up with many old freinds from Klique, New Wave.. Lot's of OG Kliquers were there.. Myself a former member..
> Mingled with people from TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, IMPERIALS and others clubs..
> Had a great time. Lot's of OG riders reminising on the past and looking toward the future.. LRM's Edgar was there snapping pic's, OG Rider's Tony was filming and LRM Japan was there.. I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan  :0 ..
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2007, 03:08 AM~8857352
> *Went to Techniques 35th Anniversary.. Met up with many old freinds from Klique, New Wave.. Lot's of OG Kliquers were there.. Myself a former member..
> Mingled with people from TECHNIQUES, GROUPE, IMPERIALS and others clubs..
> Had a great time. Lot's of OG riders reminising on the past and looking toward the future.. LRM's Edgar was there snapping pic's, OG Rider's Tony was filming and LRM Japan was there.. I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan  :0 ..
> ...


because their used to saki. uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 24 2007, 12:22 PM~8858794
> *because their used to saki.  uffin:
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan ..



> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 24 2007, 11:22 AM~8858794
> *because their used to saki.  uffin:
> *


Well they got the Saki knocked out them with that Patron.. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2007, 03:12 PM~8868380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the Support Homie coming from Dallas !!!!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

John, i meant to thank you for giving me Teto's number homie. Good price, quick pick up and delivery.

Used them 2 weeks ago to tow a parts car:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2007, 05:50 PM~8869352
> *I brought 2 bottles of Patron, for those that know me, know I never travel to a party with out my Patron.. Leonard from Techniques got his homies from their Japan chapter buzzed, don't think these guys drink much Patron in Japan  ..
> Well they got the Saki knocked out them with that Patron.. :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 11 2007, 09:30 AM~8765951
> *Thx for the prop's homie. Where area you from?
> *


i am not for a car club i live out here in cali. here a pic of my 47 and 46


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Sep 27 2007, 02:56 PM~8882491
> *i am not for a car club i live out here in cali. here a pic of my 47 and 46
> 
> 
> *


I didn't mean it that way homie. I meant were do you live.. What part of Cali you from?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

but any ways hows the ranfla doing :biggrin:


----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2007, 04:24 PM~8883905
> *I didn't mean it that way homie. I meant were do you live.. What part of Cali you from?
> *


san bernardino in the city of fontana


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Really when I moved from Cali I lived in Moreno Valley..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

At the LRM Super Show..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey John the guy with my motor that I told you about has already sold the heads from my motor


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hoping to have the car ready for Odessa.. One of the heads was messed up so had to have the engine torn apart. It's a long story, I'll just leave it at that... Just got the new heads back yesterday..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It was good to see you today man! "These youngsters nowadays got the game fucked up!" (you had to be there to understand the conversation we weare having today) :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 09:28 PM~9053800
> *It was good to see you today man! "These youngsters nowadays got the game fucked up!" (you had to be there to understand the conversation we weare having today) :biggrin:
> *


Same here homie.. Good to put a face to a name..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I'm finally getting the rebuilt heads back and getting my engine back together. Should be ready by tomorrow. Then it's off to the have the hydro set up put together and last but not least to the paint shop for some touch up work. Then Mr. Crawford will re-do the frame and engine compartment pin stripping..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

good to go HOMIE


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

FYI on Homie Styln.. It's been a rough rebuild.. Hope to have it ready soon.. Now just need some touch up work.. Hope to be out 2008..






Just a little change up to Homie Styln..


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

The guy's at Show & Go Polishing wanted me to post some pix of my brother-in-laws sixty-nine stainless...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Why do I see 5.20's in your future????

Whats hatnin' homie, just droppin by to show some luv.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 1 2007, 04:46 PM~9349903
> *Why do I see 5.20's in your future????
> 
> Whats hatpin' homie, just droppin by to show some luv.
> *


Hey I can only handle so much change at one time..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

whats the word lil K ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 4 2007, 08:59 PM~9374908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT---

Big 'K' from ELA.......  :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2007, 04:54 PM~9381400
> *TTT---
> 
> Big 'K' from ELA.......   :0
> *


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there homie..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2007, 10:39 AM~9417931
> *
> 
> I'll be there homie..
> *



Thanks Homies


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2007, 01:54 PM~9381400
> *TTT---
> 
> Big 'K' from ELA.......   :0
> *


Orale Big K !!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

So whats the latest word on ur car John? When is it going to be ready for the streets? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 16 2007, 10:21 AM~9463848
> *So whats the latest word on ur car John? When is it going to be ready for the streets?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not sure, supposed to be ready this week..


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 17 2007, 08:52 PM~9472308
> *Not sure, supposed to be ready this week..
> *


Thats good can't wait to see it. For me had to start on another project. Cadi turned out to be a mess and traded it off....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG K ! ! ! 

CANT WAIT T SEE THE 69.........


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 18 2007, 02:32 PM~9477599
> *WHAT UP BIG K ! ! !
> CANT WAIT T SEE THE 69.........
> 
> ...


======================================

Homie Styln Coming soon and Scraping up a street in your hood...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2007, 10:08 PM~9488262
> *======================================
> 
> Homie Styln Coming soon and Scraping up a street in your hood...
> *


 you going titanium or steel..... I think Jose tolled me the other day that he knew 
someone that sold titanium blocks.......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 07:23 AM~9491063
> *you going titanium or steel..... I think Jose tolled me the other day that he knew
> someone that sold titanium blocks.......
> *


Really, I've been looking for titanium blocks... Ask if he can still get them and for how much..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 20 2007, 02:55 PM~9493187
> *Really, I've been looking for titanium blocks... Ask if he can still get them and for how much..
> *




I got the info homie, Ill PM it to you...................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 20 2007, 03:21 PM~9493334
> *I got the info homie,  Ill PM it to you...................
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take some info too.......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is the last of the true Chevelle Malibu's... The 1969 Chevelle was the cleanest car Chevy ever made for lowriding or hot rod's... This was my 2nd 69 Chevelle circa mid-1970's - Hopping Mad..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 25 2007, 01:34 PM~9528070
> *This is the last of the true Chevelle Malibu's... The 1969 Chevelle was the cleanest car Chevy ever made for lowriding or hot rod's... This was my 2nd 69 Chevelle circa mid-1970's - Hopping Mad..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Still lookin Good Homie!


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

*
HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

new pics?? hows the progress??? :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 1 2008, 03:54 AM~9578975
> *new pics?? hows the progress??? :cheesy:
> *


Well I went to the shop where the car's at and the guy actually almost has the engine put back together.. Hopefully he'll have it done this week... :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2008, 01:17 PM~9580074
> *Well I went to the shop where the car's at and the guy actually almost has the engine put back together.. Hopefully he'll have it done this week... :biggrin:
> *



* :dunno: You going to take it to the March 16th Show ? ? ? *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Whats the story morning glory?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 11 2008, 06:34 PM~9670808
> *Whats the story morning glory?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's the word mocking bird...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This car will be heading off to Cali later this year.. Gift to my oldest son..


















































































[/quote]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 8 2007, 03:10 PM~8505477
> *This is my 51 Chevy panel truck I bought..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 8 2007, 03:19 PM~8505538
> *My get around town car, 1996 Eclipse Spyder, bought it new in 96 (74,000 miles on it)...
> 
> 
> ...


This one will stay in Texas but a gift to my daughter...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2008, 12:08 PM~9739059
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ttt -- whats up john


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

freakin Ballers.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 23 2008, 08:12 AM~9762199
> *freakin Ballers.... :biggrin:
> *


No Baller, just worked hard all my life.... You reap what you sow..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 23 2008, 11:30 AM~9763854
> *No Baller, just worked hard all my life.... You reap what you sow..
> *


I've busted my ass since i was 10 an all I've gotten is kicked in the nads nuts must be the regions we grew up in :biggrin: but i congradulate you on all your firme ass rides, I can't really complain too much I do have a cpl of houses in TX


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I've busted my ass since i was 10 an all I've gotten is kicked in the nuts must be the regions we grew up in :biggrin: but i congradulate you on all your firme ass rides, I can't really complain too much I do have a cpl of houses in TX  so I guess I ain't as bad off as I thought


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 23 2008, 01:47 PM~9764392
> *I've busted my ass since i was 10 an all I've gotten is kicked in the nuts must be the regions we grew up in  :biggrin:  but i congradulate you on all your firme ass rides, I can't really complain too much I do have a cpl of houses in TX  so I guess I ain't as bad off as I thought
> *


Well then you doing good homie.. You may have been kicked in the nuts but you got up and dusted yourself off.. Nothing in the world comes easy. I had lowriders when I was young and then didn't have one for another 20 yrs.. So you sound like your going in the right direction homie..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 23 2008, 01:26 PM~9764671
> *Well then you doing good homie.. You may have been kicked in the nuts but you got up and dusted yourself off.. Nothing in the world comes easy. I had lowriders when I was young and then didn't have one for another 20 yrs.. So you sound like your going in the right direction homie..
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 12:03 PM~9788937
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 12:03 PM~9788937
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

After:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Feb 5 2008, 08:33 AM~9868651
> *After:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sup john how the ride?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 6 2008, 08:34 AM~9876471
> *sup john how the ride?
> *


It's getting there.. Hopefully done during my life time.. LOL


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln is back home again. Now it's just touch up work.. Give me a month of some TLC..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 18 2008, 07:42 PM~9973376
> *Homie Styln is back home again. Now it's just touch up work.. Give me a month of some TLC..
> *


TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:angel: :tears: RIP DALLAS DP


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10062164
> *and more
> 
> 
> ...



*TOPCOP DOD POLICE 
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Our Japan Homies TECHNIQUES JAPAN.. THANKS SENSEI*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10108963
> *Ok, here's the info I told some of you about or atleast the ones that got hold of me.
> 
> These are the locations the station will be hitting up.
> ...


*THANKS SYNBAD FOR THE INVITE AT TODAY 97.9 EVENT IN FT WORTH AND MY HOMIE JOHN*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10183307
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well my cars back home. Getting ready to take it to get some touch up work and put the remaining moldings back on.. Here's some pic's in my garage, notice anything different?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WHITE LIPS AND SPOKES AND ENGRAVED KOS???????? :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok got my car finally running.. I've got a couple of changes I'm going to do to the car, so get back with me..


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

looks nice john :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, my car is finally going back to Hard Kandy for Jaime to do some touch up and change up??? Humm, interesting, new wheels, what's next now???


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

a blower? :0


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Aughh!!! No Supremes!!!!! The K/O's look killer though. Or should I say.........."Stylin"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 2 2008, 05:19 PM~10318593
> *Well my cars back home. Getting ready to take it to get some touch up work and put the remaining moldings back on.. Here's some pic's in my garage, notice anything different?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few new picks..





[img=http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8315/mvc024svi2.jpg]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting ready to make some changes to my Impala...??? Will post new pic's next week..
I like this style of pattern..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Made some changes to my Cutty... Added some new patterns and pin stripping and cleared it with a root beer candy with some flake....


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 :0 cutty looks dam good john :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

>


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

PICS OF A BUCKLED FRAME


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 20 2008, 10:21 PM~10463636
> *PICS OF A BUCKLED FRAME
> *


That was way back when...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2008, 10:11 AM~10492961
> *TTT
> *


Damn Skippy. You still gonna drag with it?

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's from move-in today at the Beat show.. Want to give shout out to Ernest Blvd Aces for getting my banner and magnetic strip done for me on such short notice. Also to my homie David from Techniques for getting my _Homie Styln _ T-Shirts ready for me.. I'll be selling my new _Homie Styln _ shirts at the show for $12.. So come help get this movement going, cause once your Homie Styln your str8 up 'G'..... 

_Homie Styln_ 'It's a life style'. Join the movement


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's from move-in today at the Beat show.. Want to give shout out to Ernest Blvd Aces for getting my banner and magnetic strip done for me on such short notice. Also to my homie David from Techniques for getting my _Homie Styln _ T-Shirts ready for me.. I'll be selling my new _Homie Styln _ shirts at the show for $12.. So come help get this movement going, cause once your Homie Styln your str8 up 'G'..... 

_Homie Styln_ 'It's a life style'. Join the movement


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

* Just want to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Decided to make some changes to the roof on my 69 Impala.... 
Put a heavy gold flake on it, some pic's before they clear it.. Will also be adding some new patterns on roof.... Will post some new pic's later this week..






















.


.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10631675
> *Decided to make some changes to the roof on my 69 Impala....
> Put a heavy gold flake on it, some pic's before they clear it.. Will also be adding some new patterns on roof.... Will post some new pic's later this week..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD.............


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10699239
> *TUCSON,AZ 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You gonna make it to tulsa this year? It's been awhile since i seen this car in person..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

After a brief delay, finally getting the top cleared..

I got'em working now...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2008, 12:36 AM~10793778
> *After a brief delay, finally getting the top cleared..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S GOING ON JOHN? TELL THEM SLACKERS TO GET BACK TO WORK...... :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Lookin' good, John. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0 

Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cars going to be sick with a roof like that! :0 :0


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Lookin' good John. I haven't got a chance to mount my rims yet because the guy with my car is jerking me around. I'll get them back to you, though. thanks agian. 

Put up some new pics dammit!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 22 2008, 08:13 AM~10924133
> *Lookin' good John. I haven't got a chance to mount my rims yet because the guy with my car is jerking me around. I'll get them back to you, though. thanks agian.
> 
> Put up some new pics dammit!!!!
> ...


That's cool. I understand about builders, trust me.. No real work has been done since the last pic's.. After they cleared the car they still had to come and wet sand it twice. Hopefully tonight they come back and finish laying out the patterns..


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

ANY UPDATES???????


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

roof looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

They finished laying out the patterns. I'm having some health issues so I'm in the hospital right now. Hopefully will be out by the end of the week. I'll post up some pic's then..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Health issues? Whats wrong?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 26 2008, 04:45 AM~10954301
> *Health issues? Whats wrong?
> 
> *


Heart issues homies.. I'm feeling ok today.. Hopefully going home later today or tomorrow..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2008, 09:48 AM~10955090
> *Heart issues homies.. I'm feeling ok today.. Hopefully going home later today or tomorrow..
> *


Damn John hope everythings ok, get better man and take it easy for a while. The keys to a speedy recovery


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2008, 09:52 AM~10955104
> *Damn John hope everythings ok, get better man and take it easy for a while. The keys to a speedy recovery
> *


Thx homie.. Hope to be back home by tomorrow..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10958556
> *Thx homie.. Hope to be back home by tomorrow..
> *


I'm home again... Pumped me up with potasium and it's all good now..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats good homie take care of yourself


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 27 2008, 11:50 PM~10968083
> *thats good homie take care of yourself
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx for the good word homies, guess it a ain't my time just yet... I still got some lowriding left in me to do...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

glad to hear your ok homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 29 2008, 11:20 AM~10974091
> *glad to hear your ok homie
> *


Thx homie..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pictures of better times and the fire that broke my heart, but not my spirit..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The resurrection part lll of the return of Homie Styln 69 Impala...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Roll'n up on the 4th. Keep all our men and women fighting to defend our right to lowride in your prayers .. May God keep them safe.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS 







uffin:



Who's that vato next to homie styln?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Will post the complete roof job when they finish it tonite.. Next week Jaime (Kandy Bear) will pin stripe and shoot a new coat of diamond pearl with gold flake over the bottom section of the car. Flake out the wheel wells & gas tank and gold kandy the grill..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few more pic's..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

wow


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

its coming out clean post pic in the sun wen its done


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the rest of the candy..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup John :nicoderm: Looking good. like the flaked out top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 22 2008, 05:02 PM~11151913
> *Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the rest of the candy..
> 
> 
> ...


Getting ready to shoot a new coat of diamond pearl and clear the whole car with a gold flake. Mr Crawford is coming by Sat to add some more pin strip. Pulling the windshield so we can re-do the dash and pin stripe... Pulling the arms, rear trailing arms to repaint & gas tank.??? 
Looks like another month of work. The saga continues..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Car is almost done... New peral and clear with gold flake... Waiting on the getting the new pin stripping and then shoot the last 2 coats of clear.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 3 2008, 11:50 AM~11246878
> *TTT looks good homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 7 2008, 12:13 PM~11284503
> *:0
> *


NEW WAVE So Cal / KLIQUE ELA :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 2 2008, 09:26 PM~11244013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

OG's NEW WAVE ELA - Mondo - Lil John - Oreo


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

OG's NEW WAVE ELA / SD chapter...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

cool shyt mangeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i'd like to see old pics of this car and seein u do work on it..and how come u don't ride 13's??


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11468728
> *i'd like to see old pics of this car and seein u do work on it..and how come u don't ride 13's??
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 29 2008, 12:39 AM~11468728
> *i'd like to see old pics of this car and seein u do work on it..and how come u don't ride 13's??
> *


I bought the car back in 2000 while on vacation in San Jose Calif. Bought it from the original owner. It was very clean, all white. Had it shipped back home to Dallas. I'm originally from Cali... The interior was old, not torn or anything but old and dated. Replaced the interior, used a fabric and style from that era. Put supremes on it and lifted the car front and back. I roll on 14's cause I don't feel comfortable riding on 13's. I drove my car on the free way a lot, going from the Dallas to Ft Worth area's quite a bit.. Cruisng this car down the freeway at 80-90, no problem. I have extended shocks in the back so the car rides pretty smooth.. 
If you go back on my thread you'll see pic's of when I first bought the car and all the drama I've had with it. Sometimes I think I should have just given up on this car but we've been through some shit together. The last thing that happened (the fire) broke my heart but not my spirit.. I'll be back before the end of the year..

Homie Styln 69 Impala, part lll The Resurrection...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 29 2008, 10:43 AM~11471753
> *I bought the car back in 2000 while on vacation in San Jose Calif. Bought it from the original owner. It was very clean, all white. Had it shipped back home to Dallas. I'm originally from Cali... The interior was old, not torn or anything but old and dated. Replaced the interior, used a fabric and style from that era. Put supremes on it and lifted the car front and back. I roll on 14's cause I don't feel comfortable riding on 13's. I drove my car on the free way a lot, going from the Dallas to Ft Worth area's quite a bit.. Cruisng this car down the freeway at 80-90, no problem. I have extended shocks in the back so the car rides pretty smooth..
> If you go back on my thread you'll see pic's of when I first bought the car and all the drama I've had with it. Sometimes I think I should have just given up on this car but we've been through some shit together. The last thing that happened (the fire) broke my heart but not my spirit.. I'll be back before the end of the year..
> 
> ...



ok to each they're own..ill go check out the build up some more..i just love the way these cars look on 13's is why i ask and i have a homie with a 70 that rides 13's all day and he takes his out of town doin 70 and never had a problem..
me myself i have a 69 like you and i have a post in project rides if you wanna check it out..my car is alongway from being as clean as yours but it will be there one day soon.
so what about the 69 makes u love it??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Aug 29 2008, 08:44 PM~11475173
> *ok to each they're own..ill go check out the build up some more..i just love the way these cars look on 13's is why i ask and i have a homie with a 70 that rides 13's all day and he takes his out of town doin 70 and never had a problem..
> me myself i have a 69 like you and i have a post in project rides if you wanna check it out..my car is alongway from being as clean as yours but it will be there one day soon.
> so what about the 69 makes u love it??
> *


I like the long body lines and the curved back window. To me the car has more style then other Impala models, 64 to me looks like a shoe box on wheels..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2008, 12:01 AM~11481890
> *I like the long body lines and the curved back window. To me the car has more style then other Impala models, 64 to me looks like a shoe box on wheels..
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2008, 01:01 AM~11481890
> *I like the long body lines and the curved back window. To me the car has more style then other Impala models, 64 to me looks like a shoe box on wheels..
> *



Q-vo John........ I seen your cutty in the mag.. look's nice.

Yup 69's sure do look nice but you know 63 is the Gangster of all 60's Impala's  

LOL... J/K homeboy , Cant wait to see your 69 back on the streets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 1 2008, 10:47 PM~11494597
> *Q-vo John........ I seen your cutty in the mag.. look's nice.
> 
> Yup 69's sure do look nice but you know 63 is the Gangster of all 60's Impala's
> ...


Homie the 63 is actually my favorite year Impala, I went to buy a 63 in Sacramento Cali and it fell through, on the way back home I found the 69 and it was primo, so I bought it. I always liked 63, 65, 68 Custom, 69 & 70.. 61 & 62 are also very clean


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

What up John!?!? Glad you and the ride are doing okay. You scared me with the heart shit because I hadn't logged on in awhile. I still got your rims, the Merc is getting redone undernieth so it will be awhile before I get the rubber on them. Nice call on that gold flake. Shit is giving me a chubby.

John


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 2 2008, 10:56 AM~11496558
> *Homie the 63 is actually my favorite year Impala, I went to buy a 63 in Sacramento Cali and it fell through, on the way back home I found the 69 and it was primo, so I bought it. I always liked 63, 65, 68 Custom, 69 & 70.. 61 & 62 are also very clean
> *



 So now that you give the cutty to your son, what other car you going to add to your fleet ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 2 2008, 06:59 PM~11501055
> *What up John!?!? Glad you and the ride are doing okay. You scared me with the heart shit because I hadn't logged on in awhile. I still got your rims, the Merc is getting redone undernieth so it will be awhile before I get the rubber on them. Nice call on that gold flake. Shit is giving me a chubby.
> 
> John
> *


Cool keep me posted on the car so I car get my rims. Gonna be part of my new display...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE Reunion - former and active members..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

OG NEW WAVE ELA chapter


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My newphew Jess & me, I used to take him cruising around with me and pick him up from Jr High when he was a kid, he's 8 years younger then me..


Here's what I picked him up in..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T  
T  
T :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 10 2008, 07:54 PM~11571198
> *T
> T
> T :0
> *


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

on my 69 what do u think would happen if i took that vent line for the gas tank outta the trunk and just ran it under the car or somthing?? any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11641228
> *on my 69 what do u think would happen if i took that vent line for the gas tank outta the trunk and just ran it under the car or somthing?? any thoughts or advice on this?
> 
> 
> ...


I took mine off and ran it under the car as well. Just used a piece of gas line hose.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To my homies, I had an accident and broke my leg.. :rant: 

Ochi, Ochi, :banghead:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2008, 04:30 PM~11752289
> *To my homies, I had an accident and broke my leg..
> *



I heard that about you, Ben told us! Hope you get well soon and take care, stay home,  

I'll send you pics from Vegas!!! I'll be sending some to Roy too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We finished the wet sanding and started the buffing out process... Close to being done after 3yrs....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11806277
> *We finished the wet sanding and started the buffing out process... Close to being done after 3yrs....
> *


Finally; time to put everything back together...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally pulled the 69 out of my garage so we can see what it looks like in the sun light. Removed all the suspension so we can flake them out.. Start putting all the trim back on this week. Hopefully done by next week.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

nice it's comin along fast.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

More pic's...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT  :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is how we do it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 4 2008, 06:09 PM~12060782
> *This is how we do it...
> *


Ok were on a roll now.... :0 Everything painted, all the inside pieces, dash has been reflaked out to match the new color on the roof... If anyone had good original steering wheel hit me up...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

lookin good it'll be in odessa.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Nov 7 2008, 12:14 PM~12090315
> *lookin good it'll be in odessa.
> *


Putting the trim back on and getting ready to take it to Irving Customz to put my new set up in... Laying frame front and back and still gets up 30+.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I asked and my good friend Leonard from the TECHNIQUES came by to help.. Were old Cali friend, I can depend on him to help me out...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI*


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting closer:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies from Ol'Man John - Homie Styln


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

did you make it to odessa...i don't think i saw you...???


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 28 2008, 11:17 AM~12281158
> *did you make it to odessa...i don't think i saw you...???
> *


X2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 28 2008, 11:17 AM~12281158
> *did you make it to odessa...i don't think i saw you...???
> *


No I didn't end up making it out there.. :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

comin along nicely homie


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good John!! I still got your rims, my ride is coming along finally after all these months. The top came out ill!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 29 2008, 07:28 PM~12289918
> *No I didn't end up making it out there.. :angry:
> *


oh well...next year huh, i really wanted to see your new top!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 30 2008, 11:57 AM~12294083
> *oh well...next year huh, i really wanted to see your new top!!!
> *


Sorry I missed you at the show.. I'll be at the Imperials car show in July 09...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Still looking for down members to rider with me in 2009, we will be rep'n Dallas / Ft Worth as well as the whole Metroplex..... Traditional lowriders need only inquire.. Homie John - 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2008, 01:31 AM~12442200
> *A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real nice John !


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

x2


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :banghead: :420:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2008, 09:09 PM~12479298
> *:uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: :angel:  :banghead:  :420:
> *



 what happend ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 19 2008, 09:12 PM~12479778
> *    what happend ?
> *


Nothing happened it was my little grand daughter, she liked playing with the faces...


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lookin good..i'm still tryin to get my front end figured out..why o why do they not make front fenders for this car???!!! at least i can buy a new bumper..400 bucks but at least i can do it if i have to..i got my firewall stripped down to just the brake stuff and steering stuff on there and i'm in the middle of cleanin up the floor board..found some rust but its just surface so as long as i wire wheel it good i'll be ok...this shits gonna be a frame off before i know it..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 23 2008, 11:29 PM~12513099
> *lookin good..i'm still tryin to get my front end figured out..why o why do they not make front fenders for this car???!!! at least i can buy a new bumper..400 bucks but at least i can do it if i have to..i got my firewall stripped down to just the brake stuff and steering stuff on there and i'm in the middle of cleanin up the floor board..found some rust but its just surface so as long as i wire wheel it good i'll be ok...this shits gonna be a frame off before i know it..
> *


Homie, you know it's love when your building a 69 cause if you can't find it, they don't make it, so keep look'n homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Have a Happy Homie Styln New Years.. Be safe homies...


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

yup yup seems like whenever i find the parts i don't have the money..when i have the money can't find the parts ha ha..i think i'm gonna pull the front clip off and work on gettin the engine put in it then i'll come back to tryin to find those front end pieces.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Went to the Majestics picnic, sorry didn't get there till about 12:30 and the hop was already over, guess in Cali there hop's start early :dunno: :dunno: 

Anyway here's a few pic's of some real OG's.. Over 100 years of lowriding tradition in these pic's. Imperials (lil Jesse, Gypsie Rose) - Ray Techniques - 
Joe Latin Lords - Ernie / Archie KLIQUE - Homie Styln aka Lil John former member New Wave / KLIQUE..











Couple of Lil G's, a few of my grand kids..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

nice pics and thanx for ur positive comments towards my 69 build up.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 4 2008, 08:06 PM~12339465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ranfla looks good homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Shout out to all my homies who visit my thread... It's what has sometimes kept me going. For all those who continue to build, follow your dreams and don't give up.. Were all in this thing together.. 
Keep it real homies, keep it Homie Styln..


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2008, 11:31 PM~12442200
> *A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim still at the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie styln what color candy gold did you use on the top?..thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jan 2 2009, 05:06 PM~12586509
> *hey homie styln what color candy gold did you use on the top?..thanks
> *


Pagen Kandy Gold over house of color mini-gold flake..


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

cool thanks for the reply, i like the way the car came out :thumbsup: makes me want to finish mine  :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

car looks good john


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candygold73_@Jan 3 2009, 02:51 PM~12593869
> *cool thanks for the reply, i like the way the car came out :thumbsup: makes me want to finish mine   :biggrin:
> *


Never give up your dream homie. Keep building..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Congradulations John. Still got your damn rims, my car has been sitting for awhile, but hopefully it will be done by Detriot Autorama in March.

Looks real good. Get that chrome on!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you in 2009, so get out the way cause I'll be scrap'n up the street of Ft Worth / Dallas in 2009.... 
After 3 yrs it the resurrection of Homie Styln part 3 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New pic's of my 69 Impala...







Homie Styln on Halloween:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

just read the topic! damn!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

who’s this hippy????


The car was originally blue, got bumper jacked, then painted copper, then wrecked it and painted it white.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My car is completely finished.. I plan on having a welcome home party for her..
Everyone is welcomed.. I will be having a BBQ to celebrate the final return of 
Homie Styln 69 Impala... I had a few comments on why I didn't chrome this or that and what not. Just to let people know Homie Styln is NOT a show car, it's just my lowrider car to cruise around in and listen to oldies with my lady..
The suspension is not chromed out, it's gold flake, no chrome on the engine either, it painted black and almond, same color as the frame. I did move to a spoke wheels, chrome dish with outter rim almond, spoke powder coated almond and gold.

I'll post the date, place and time of my party later..

Thanks to all those who have posted comments and word of encouragement...
It's been a long 3 years.... A special thanks to my lovely wife Carol who has stood by me throughout this whole ordeal..

Like I have posted before, with all that has happen over the last 3 years, 2 bad builders and the fire that started this whole ordeal to start with.

It broke my heart but never my spirit.. Lowriding you either have it in you or you don't.. 
So hop, scrape or just cruise your shit homies but don't leave'em parked in the garage just to collect dusk and a $5 trophy..

It's lowriding, not low parking or low car showing.. Not hate'n just stating a fact..

Homie Styln it's a life style...(cr)

Ol'Man John aka Lil John


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 01:48 PM~12724532
> *New pic's of my 69 Impala...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 back from the firey depths of hell!! lookin sweet


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

looks real nice homie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 11:09 AM~12961095
> *My car is completely finished.. I plan on having a welcome home party for her..
> Everyone is welcomed.. I will be having a BBQ to celebrate the final return of
> Homie Styln 69 Impala... I had a few comments on why I didn't chrome this or that and what not. Just to let people know Homie Styln is NOT a show car, it's just my lowrider car to cruise around in and listen to oldies with my lady..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2009, 08:30 AM~12757983
> *who’s this hippy????
> 
> 
> *



i bet the barber enjoyed cutting that off


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Feb 11 2009, 02:15 PM~12974351
> *JUST GOT A CALL FROM FRANK KLIQUE C.C. FROM E.L.A INVITING ALL OF US TO THEIR 45TH YEAR ANNIV. BANQUET CELEBRATION IN SEPT. ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUYING TICKETS PLS. CALL ME . $33.00 PER PERSON GETS YOU DINNER AND DANCE AT THE RADDISSON HOTEL IN WEST COVINA . THIS EVENT WILL BE A VERY NICE EVENING . ROOMS THERE WILL ALSO BE SET UP FOR ANYONE WANTING TO BUY THEM . SO LETS GET TOGETHER AND PARTY WITH KLIQUE ON THEIR 45TH ANNIV. SEE YOU ALL SOON !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 10:09 AM~12961095
> *My car is completely finished.. I plan on having a welcome home party for her..
> Everyone is welcomed.. I will be having a BBQ to celebrate the final return of
> Homie Styln 69 Impala... I had a few comments on why I didn't chrome this or that and what not. Just to let people know Homie Styln is NOT a show car, it's just my lowrider car to cruise around in and listen to oldies with my lady..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 10 2009, 10:09 AM~12961095
> *My car is completely finished.. I plan on having a welcome home party for her..
> Everyone is welcomed.. I will be having a BBQ to celebrate the final return of
> Homie Styln 69 Impala... I had a few comments on why I didn't chrome this or that and what not. Just to let people know Homie Styln is NOT a show car, it's just my lowrider car to cruise around in and listen to oldies with my lady..
> ...


Looking at late March for my welcome home party..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2009, 10:12 AM~12992456
> *Looking at late March  for my welcome home party..
> *


You better have it in tulsa, i havent seen this in person in years.....I need my fix :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2009, 07:30 AM~12757983
> *who’s this hippy????
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*This You John? *:0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *This You John? *:0
> 
> 
> 
> This would be me - 20 yrs old, 1975..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *This You John? *:0
> >
> >
> >
> > This would be me - 20 yrs old, 1975..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Still got your rims John. My project came to a halt.

:angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> New pic's of my 69 Impala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> > New pic's of my 69 Impala...
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lil Carol (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD JOHN. IS IT ON THE STREETS YET?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13499705
> *LOOKING GOOD JOHN. IS IT ON THE STREETS YET?
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: Impala was looking good at Six Flags John!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 7 2009, 04:46 PM~13509943
> *:biggrin: Impala was looking good at Six Flags John!
> *


Thx homie... That was Homie Styln 69 Impala break out show..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My first show car show that I will be displaying Homie Styln 69 Impala will be the Latin Festival in Ft Worth...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few new pic's...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will be attending this show in Cali, I went last year and this is a very good show. There over 1,000 very nice car's there.. Anyone interested in attending this show with me let me know. Sam Torres show will be about 2 weeks later.. I'm staying for both..


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

I am No longer affiliated with SHOW & GO Polishing. 

My new buisness is Carlos Polishing & Plating...

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here are some new pic's of my car and some pic's of engraving I had done on my knock off's and back plates..









[img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1893/1000319bqp.jpg]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice upgrades john...!!!


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

looking really good..... one of these days my mom ride will be finished


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 13 2009, 08:12 PM~13878598
> *nice upgrades john...!!!
> *


Thx homie, appreciate your comments...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)



1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time:

Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0 
67 Buick Riviera
Proud to wear the Brown and Gold.. Welcome aboard Jaime..

Next Friday will be our first offical car club meeting at Hard Kandy Customs, anyone intertested in checking us out hit me up..
New Wave; 44 yrs of tradition, same rules since 1965......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, let's try this again.. NEW WAVE DFW meeting will be this Friday at Hard Kandy Customz.. We had to cancel last week due to an unexpected road trip to Oklahoma.. Had to go get the rest of the parts for my new project :biggrin: ..

Meeting tomorrow Friday 6/12 at 8:30pm. PM me or call (469) 735-0502 if you need directions.. We will be going over rules and what it takes to wear the Brown & Gold..







Double side banner:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0 

Before









-----------------------------------------------------------

New progress picture:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh:  thats gonna be a bad ass bomb...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Man John YOu Always Coming Out With Some Nice Toys :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Get'n ready to go to the TECHNIQUES VFW benefit show...

1969 Impala, 1967 Riviera, 64 Impala Super Sport (just completed), 1956 Chevy Belair, 1951 Chevy panel truck.. 

In the works: 1949 Chevy Skyline Delux, Chevy S-10, Cutlass Supreme: All these cars will be com'n out of Hard Kandy Customs.. Home of Kandy, Flakes & Pearls.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14180646
> *:uh:    thats gonna be a bad ass bomb...
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 07:17 PM~14182001
> *Man John YOu Always Coming Out With Some Nice Toys :0
> *


Wait till you see the other cars we have com'n out... Kandy, pearls and flakes, str8 out of Hard Kandy Customs...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lookin good..and uhh my 69 is still in need of fenders lol finding good fenders for it is like finding the vert windshield frame/posts for my 63 project..


----------



## Lil Carol (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 21 2009, 11:28 PM~14258330
> *lookin good..and uhh my 69 is still in need of fenders lol finding good fenders for it is like finding the vert windshield frame/posts for my 63 project..
> *


I spoke with a guy at a show here who said he had fenders of 69 he was parting out, I'll check and see where I put his number... I'm Homie Styln wife..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Put'n a out a blast for Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..

One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..

This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...



Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala kick'n it at the ELA Whittier Blvd car show.. Hang'n with my homie from the Big 'K' from ELA "KLIQUE"..... 











My homie Ceasar who came from Texas with me..

My ol friend Robert from back in my old NEW WAVE/KLIQUE, High school days..


Mom from the big M (Majestics Compton)...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14952541
> *Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN VERY NICE JOHN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14952541
> *Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...
> 
> 
> ...


  Its Coming Out Good John


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14952541
> *Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna hurt em!


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey John,, ttt for Homie Styln, can't wait to see the 49,, any pics of the bike?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Hey John,, ttt for Homie Styln, can't wait to see the 49,, any pics of the bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

love your 69 homie see you put a lot of work in to it..that shows!!!gl on the new ride!!!!!!!!!!1#


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Stylin_@Feb 2 2006, 09:35 PM~4763108
> *Thx homie, I may bring it to Cali in July for the Imperials picnic.. Dallas Lowriders is planning on getting 6-7 cars to Cali for this picnic. If all goes as planned we'll be there but you know how plans can get f#&k'd up..
> *


words from a wise man!!Just learning this


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 26 2009, 08:15 AM~15191783
> *love your 69 homie see you put a lot of work in to it..that shows!!!gl on the new ride!!!!!!!!!!1#
> *


Thx homie, I made it this year to the Imperials show...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

What did you do with those Cali plates


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15203410
> *What did you do with those Cali plates
> *


Still have them...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Sep 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15146546
> *Hey John,, ttt for Homie Styln, can't wait to see the 49,, any pics of the bike?
> 
> 
> ...


nice engraving who did the work??


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

You have any plans on reusing those plates? I'm looking for some OG plates for my 70


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Adding a lil som-some to my car for Odessa...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15373672
> *Adding a lil som-some to my car for Odessa...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

wow


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> I'm do'n a Homie Styln hydro set up make over... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some more pattern work being done on Homie Styln 69 Impala, by Jaime at Hard Kandy..





===========
Decided not to go this route, removed the murals from skirts...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15203410
> *What did you do with those Cali plates
> *


I know a guy who has a set of black/yellow Cali plates. He wants $150 now before he puts them on ebay.. I don't know what there worth myself, I'm keep'n mine


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

A freind from work has an uncle with a wrecking yard in Mexico and he found a complete 70 Impala that has black / yellow plates that he brought me, plus alot of good parts. I'm working on bringing the car across to part it out. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 4 2009, 09:37 PM~15565585
> *A freind from work has an uncle with a wrecking yard in Mexico and he found a complete 70 Impala that has black / yellow plates that he brought me, plus alot of good parts. I'm working on bringing the car across to part it out. Thanks anyways.
> *


Very cool, glad you were able to find a parts car, cause there really arn't any after markets for these years... Hey have you always been with the Big 'M'... I know all the guys from here in Dallas / Ft Worth.. I went to the Majestics party in Vegas...

Sorry I was of no help homie...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeh I got away from the lowriding scene for awhile but decided to build another car. Picked up a 70 Caprice for dirt cheap but needs work, new floors and a front fender. I was also in Vegas had a great time chillin with the Big M. Had to order new shirts because the old ones shrunk lol. Anyways thats OK about the plates I would hate to see OG plates being thrown out just glad to know your keeping them. Thanks homies.
Check out my 1960 El Camino for sale in vehicles for sale.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 4 2009, 11:44 PM~15566854
> *Yeh I got away from the lowriding scene for awhile but decided to build another car. Picked up a 70 Caprice for dirt cheap but needs work, new floors and a front fender. I was also in Vegas had a great time chillin with the Big M. Had to order new shirts because the old ones shrunk lol. Anyways thats OK about the plates I would hate to see OG plates being thrown out just glad to know your keeping them. Thanks homies.
> Check out my 1960 El Camino for sale in vehicles for sale.
> *


Very cool about get'n back into lowriding, I was out of the scene for many years myself, I parked my 69 Chevelle in 84.. Was to busy raising my kids.. bought a 69 Impala in 2000... Been back since then.. Maybe we'll meet up, I was at the Majestix New Year picnic last year may try to make it there again this year..

Remember: Homie Styln it's a Life Style....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 5 2009, 05:56 AM~15568269
> *
> *


68 Caprice/Impala one of my favorite year of Impala... 

My favorite year Impala in no particular order:

61,62,63,65,68,69,70... My favorite Chevy is 69 Chevelle Malibu...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't care what the Ford or Mopar guys say Chevy made the best cars for lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Sep 21 2009, 07:36 PM~15146546
> *Hey John,, ttt for Homie Styln, can't wait to see the 49,, any pics of the bike?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0      BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some olders pic's


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Imperials car show July 2008








Eddie, LIL John, Alex, Ben, Mando, and Jay


















New Wave So. Cal.  E.L.A & San Diego


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Six Flags 2009:
HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS WE TOOK HOMIE JOHN.


















[/quote]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Representing at Six Flags Over Texas.. I broke out Homie Styln 69 Impala for the first time in 3 years, also took out my 53 Chevy Panel truck - Homie Styln Delivery Service..
Hang's with my friends from Techniques, Dallas Lowriders & my granddaughter....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

2 new projects in the works, just picked up this 49 Chevy Delux vert (will be 2 tone) and will be picking up an 78/79 Monte Carlo (Black - silver flake top), both cars will be complete build up's. No turn key cars for me homies...  I have entrusted Jaime aka Kandy Bear from Hard Kandy Customs to take on both these projects..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting ready for ULC Easter Picnic 2009..





A few early morning pic's from the ULC Easter Picnic..









The true DFW area King of the Streets...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My road dog since 1995...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 5 2009, 08:58 AM~15569449
> *68 Caprice/Impala one of my favorite year of Impala...
> 
> My favorite year Impala in no particular order:
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 8 2009, 07:45 PM~15601686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I love this look..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2009, 09:31 PM~15615108
> *I love this look..
> 
> 
> ...


me to :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some old pic's I found of of my 51 Chevy panel truck...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm nice legs, O ya the panel truck looks good as well. lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2009, 10:39 PM~15627557
> *Some old pic's I found of of my 51 Chevy panel truck...
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15640255
> *Damm nice legs, O ya the panel truck looks good as well. lol
> *


Thanks homie, I like your avatar myself..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I like these better than my chicken hawk. Cost me big dollars to get my wife to stand still. (yeah right)


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15649990
> *I like these better than my chicken hawk. Cost me big dollars to get my wife to stand still. (yeah right)
> *


She keep tipping over ? To top heavy :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 13 2009, 03:50 PM~15657186
> *She keep tipping over ? To top heavy :biggrin:
> *


That's, perfect just tap her and she falls over, just make sure she's near a couch or a bed..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 19 2009, 10:32 AM~15713081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant Wait To See This Ride Cruising Down The Road...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Dammmmmmm, thats looking good homie can't wait to see her completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: WOW HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends out there...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 22 2009, 01:34 PM~15744969
> *Dammmmmmm, thats looking good homie can't wait to see her completed.  :thumbsup:
> *


Should be done before next March...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2009, 09:28 AM~15788442
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends out there...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2009, 09:29 AM~15788453
> *Should be done before next March...
> *


After the Holidays I'm going to start mine hoping to have her completed by the Las Vegas super show. I've been buying parts and putting them in storage.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 2 2009, 09:37 PM~15853000
> *After the Holidays I'm going to start mine hoping to have her completed by the Las Vegas super show. I've been buying parts and putting them in storage.
> *


That's cool, hope to see it there, Anything I can do to help let me know.... Are you going to be at Majestics New Years picnic? I'm going to see if I can get out there again this year..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

We were just talking about that tonight here at cruise nite.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 30 2009, 10:58 AM~15821243
> *:biggrin:
> *


I went to high school a couple years in the San Joaquin Valley, ever hear of a town called Galt or Acampo? Still have some cousin's that live in Galt... We used to go to Merced sometimes, one of my uncle's used lived there for awhile..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I know where Galt is, so you were a Cali person at one time (cool). Tomorrow I'm going to Sacramento to visit a new customer for my job, and I told my boss I want to drive and not fly. I plan on staying an extra day to scout out some cars on company time. One of my drivers knows where there at some clean rides that are parked in barns. Maybe I can get a killer deal on them. Keep you posted.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Yes sir I'm Cali raised from Southern Cali to Northern Cali..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

I grew up in Pico Rivera and went to the Ranch (lol) been here all my life. :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

That is one bad ass Christmas card, I'll have to give you my address so you can put me on your list (lol)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15942508
> *That is one bad ass Christmas card, I'll have to give you my address so you can put me on your list (lol)
> *


PM it to me I have made this picture into Christmas cards..

This was my last years Christmas card 2008..


Card from 2007

The picture used here it special, I never rolled the car out for show.. It got damaged while having some work done and I had it re-paited to the way it looks today.. It did look very nice but just never made it to the streets..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15944196
> *PM sent
> *


Got it...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Homies I would like to help out, send me the address where to send the money. Such a short life for a very beautiful young lady. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family during this difficult time.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM~16015539
> *Hey Homies I would like to help out, send me the address where to send the money. Such a short life for a very beautiful young lady. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family during this difficult time.
> *


I got the story on what happened. Roxy was attending the University of North Texas (UNT).. Right before Thanksgiving it was raining real bad here. Roxy and a couple of her friends were coming home and lost control of their car in the rain. The car flipped over and she was thrown out of the car and died, the other 2 people survived..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 10 2009, 12:19 AM~15933660
> *I grew up in Pico Rivera and went to the Ranch (lol) been here all my life. :dunno:
> *


I grew up in East Whiitier till I was 19, then moved to San Jose to go to college. We live up north during my first 2 years of high school then came back to Whittier..
So you went to El Rancho? I came back from up north went to La Serna, moved onto the University,LOL, Frontier High school, the original one on Florence Ave...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 6 2009, 10:54 PM~15895006
> *I went to high school a couple years in the San Joaquin Valley, ever hear of a town called Galt or Acampo? Still have some cousin's that live in Galt... We used to go to Merced sometimes, one of my uncle's used lived there for awhile..
> *


yes..just stopping bye


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2009, 10:05 AM~16028552
> *I grew up in East Whiitier till I was 19, then moved to San Jose to go to college. We live up north during my first 2 years of high school then came back to Whittier..
> So you went to El Rancho? I came back from up north went to La Serna, moved onto the University,LOL,  Frontier High school, the original one on Florence Ave...
> *


East Whittier man so close yet so far, we were right next door and did'nt even know it. Hey thanks for the address for the Castillo family, thats so sad. Going to Majestics San Fernando chapter toy drive right now. I know pics will be posted later. Have a Great Day Homies.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

My ride learning how to post them


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

My other ride


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 21 2009, 11:08 PM~16053512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very clean bike, I'm sure that 70 will some day be just as nice..
Yes it was very sad speaking with the guy who knew the young lady.. She was an only child I believe...

Take care homie.. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 20 2009, 09:25 AM~16036606
> *
> yes..just stopping bye
> *


Joe hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays, I received your Christmas card on Saturday looks good, I'm going to post it in my garage after the New Year to motivate me on my build. Thanks again homies talk at you soon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2009, 10:57 AM~16028501
> *I got the story on what happened. Roxy was attending the University of North Texas (UNT).. Right before Thanksgiving it was raining real bad here. Roxy and a couple of her friends were coming home and lost control of their car in the rain. The car flipped over and she was thrown out of the car and died, the other 2 people survived..
> *


wow thats terrible


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2009, 11:46 PM~16107043
> *wow thats terrible
> *


Yes very sad...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy New Years homies, wish you the very best in 2010. :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jan 5 2010, 10:31 PM~16197685
> *Happy New Years homies, wish you the very best in 2010. :wave:
> *


Back at you homie... 2010


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15707684
> *Update on my 49 Styleline Delux convertable...
> 
> 
> ...


Any more updates John?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 12:39 AM~16251693
> *Any more updates John?
> *


Were doing all the wiring / electrical now..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 11 2010, 03:37 AM~16252484
> *Were doing all the wiring / electrical now..
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. 
Working on #50..



Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)


Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard




Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> > ----------------------------------------------
> >
> > TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> > ----------------------------------------------
> >
> > TTT
> > ---------------------------------------------
> > ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > > ----------------------------------------------
> > >
> > > TTT
> > > ---------------------------------------------
> > ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???





























Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 5 2010, 08:19 PM~16808912
> *So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???
> 
> 
> ...



On His Way To The Phoenix LOWRIDER Show..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ole man john dont play.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 5 2010, 08:19 PM~16808912
> *So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???
> 
> 
> ...


Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....  
And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 12:05 AM~16810780
> *ole man john dont play.
> *


What, you think this is a game... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 9 2010, 11:40 PM~16846134
> *What, you think this is a game... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

Car looks good John... :thumbsup: 

*Way to represent out there!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 AM~16848281
> *Car looks good John... :thumbsup:
> 
> Way to represent out there!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN JOHN AND THE FELLAS OF NEW WAVE!!! GOOD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE !!!! ITS WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU!!! MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN CHAT ALITTLE LONGER NEXT TIME!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 10 2010, 03:27 PM~16851682
> *WHATS GOING DOWN JOHN AND THE FELLAS OF NEW WAVE!!! GOOD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE !!!! ITS WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU!!! MAYBE NEXT TIME WE CAN CHAT ALITTLE LONGER NEXT TIME!!!!
> *


Yea we made it home safe and sound, sounds like you guys got back ok to.. Yea we'll have to get together next time I'm in Vegas visiting my sister.. Keep in touch homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..



Waiting to get in to the show..


My lonely little bike..


Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hows it going John. Hope you and the wife enjoy the trip. heres a couple of pics I took of your ride here in PHX.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 17 2010, 05:57 PM~16919848
> *My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Liv'n the Corona Life on the beaches of Kahuku... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone with no plans for Easter, come bring the family for our 2nd annual Easter picnic.. We'll have over 14,000 Easter Eggs and 4 Golden (lowrider bike)..
It's a chill'n Grill North Texas style, this is a family event...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 23 2010, 11:13 AM~16973788
> *Liv'n the Corona Life on the beaches of Kahuku... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Damm looking at that Corona made me run out to the garage and crack one open. How you been bro it's been awhile, hope to hear from you soon


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Mar 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17003507
> *Damm looking at that Corona made me run out to the garage and crack one open. How you been bro it's been awhile, hope to hear from you soon
> *


What's going on homie.. I'm back home chill'n... I'm going to Individuals picnic in Tulsa in June and head to Cali in July, will there with my Impala for 6 weeks.. 
What's go'n on with you..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 25 2010, 10:36 PM~17004049
> *
> *


What's up Joe..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Chill'n Grill at Keist Park in Dallas

































SOME OF THE HOMIES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Some pic's from my Homie Mike...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

on the ground!


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2010, 08:51 AM~17053956
> *What's going on homie.. I'm back home chill'n... I'm going to Individuals picnic in Tulsa in June and head to Cali in July, will there with my Impala for 6 weeks..
> What's go'n on with you..
> *


Happy Easter to you and yours, working alot of hours right now. Just had a big earth quake as I write this. House moved for about 30 seconds (love Cali) lol see what you are missing not living here. Be safe on your way here in July let me know what shows you will be hitting.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good John!!! You have an eye for detail.


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 10 2010, 03:30 PM~16852104
> *Yea we made it home safe and sound, sounds like you guys got back ok to.. Yea we'll have to get together next time I'm in Vegas visiting my sister.. Keep in touch homie..
> *


will do john!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Apr 5 2010, 08:28 PM~17105847
> *will do john!!!
> *


Thx for drop'n in, hope you guys had a Great Easter...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Apr 5 2010, 02:59 PM~17102294
> *Looking good John!!! You have an eye for detail.
> *


Steam boat, look like you got your car on the fast track..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The ULC Easter picnic..










HOMIE STYLN (John) AND CAROL (Mrs Homie Styln)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Leonard and me and a couple of Leonard's home boys..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Festival Latino Six Flags over Texas


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mondo aka Mondo Bondo, old time NEW WAVE So Cal (ELA) was in a bad accident at work and has severe head trama.. He is at USC medical center..

Please say a prayer for Mondo, he is truely a good person..

Mondo (right) -- Larry (Lil Bear left)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2010, 12:24 PM~17190021
> *Mondo aka Mondo Bondo, old time NEW WAVE So Cal (ELA) was in a bad accident at work and has severe head trama.. He is at USC medical center..
> 
> Please say a prayer for Mondo, he is truely a good person..
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*Homie Styln, it's a Life Style...*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The car that never was... Just thought I posted up these old pic's of my car.. It never hit the streets this way due to some bull shit that happened that made me have to repaint the car.. It looked bad ass though, I loved the colors, it just wasn't ment to be..



>


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> Note: You don't have to be present to win...*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> > My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@May 21 2010, 05:15 PM~17564882
> *     THATS KOO JOHN!! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...

I'm a Lowrider, NOT a low car shower, low parkering lotter...

THE NAME IS *LOWRIDER*, Homie Styln all day everyday....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sat, Benefit car show for young man (Chris Martinez 21) killed in auto accident com'n home at night from work..









Sat night lining up for a cruise through Ft Worth

































Sun Ft Worth Memorial Day picnic, busy weekend


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

[/quote]
The car is looking clean as hell bro.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

>


The car is looking clean as hell bro. 
[/quote]

Thx homie, maybe we'll meet up in July when I go to Cali...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saturday Night Big Cruise In Fort Worth Texas May 29th


>


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17679921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looking badass homie!! love the white lip on the spokes too


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17684588
> *:cheesy: looking badass homie!! love the white lip on the spokes too
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's of my trunk...












=================================================
Another little change up..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*"THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..

THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER... If you Want To Be Apart Of This And Would Like To Follow In Your Daily Car Please Do So.. This Should Be Fun For The Whole Family To Be Apart Of This...*
[/quote]


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> Pic's of my trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Check it out Bro I picked up a 69 I'm parting out, your ride need these


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jun 12 2010, 11:58 AM~17767471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea that would set it off john..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 10 2010, 09:41 PM~17754326
> *Pic's of my trunk...
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good john, nice work homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 12 2010, 05:04 PM~17769288
> *car looks good john, nice work homie
> *


Thx homie, where you been at, ain't seen you in minute..  
When Brick House com'n back out?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Old - black side molding





Remove black - replaced with black with gold leaf insert..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2010, 06:39 PM~17808566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT FOR JOHN!!!! LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 PM~17819675
> *TTT FOR JOHN!!!! LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS!!!!
> *


What's up homie, how's the weather in LV, hot and humid here.. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

holy shit.... glad to hear he is ok.. Get that insurance money!!!


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/5ogmrq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*<span style=\'color:red\'>damn*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :wow: what are you, fucking kidding me!?!?!    

:tears: :tears:

Semper Fidelis


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 25 2010, 02:29 PM~17886761
> *holy shit.... glad to hear he is ok.. Get that insurance money!!!
> *


hopefully his insurance covers the car but after claim #3 they gonna be pissed. glad john and family are ok. cars cwn be replaced, people can't.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkk homie can't catch a break for nada!! This is tragic but thankfully you are alive and will come through...i hope the insurance company doesn't try to fk u on it... :angry: :angry: best of luck!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if i remember John said he gopt hagerty and they are good at taking care of it.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank God your OK John, I was looking forward to seeing you here in Cali. I will cancel the deal with the other guy and save all these parts for you. I have the front clip complete minus the hood. The ride can be fixed, get well Bro and let me know. I hope you sue the crap out of the dumb ass that hit you.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Plus I have the inner fender well and the lower valance


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pictures of the fire that broke my heart, but not my spirit.. Looks like I'll be doing another rebuild, this car is turning out to be like the Winchester mansion, I just have to keep building and building n building...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jun 26 2010, 10:55 AM~17892513
> *Thank God your OK John, I was looking forward to seeing you here in Cali. I will cancel the deal with the other guy and save all these parts for you. I have the front clip complete minus the hood. The ride can be fixed, get well Bro and let me know. I hope you sue the crap out of the dumb ass that hit you.
> *


Will you be at the Torrez Empire show or Imperials show, if so I'm still going minus my car, I may be banged up and my neck, back n shoulders are kill'n me, my son's back is a mess but were determined to make these shows. I'll be selling Homie Styln T-shirts to help off set some of my incurred costs...
Homie thx for the offer, I appreciate it homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17916155
> *Will you be at the Torrez Empire show or Imperials show, if so I'm still going minus my car, I may be banged up and my neck, back n shoulders are kill'n me, my son's back is a mess but were determined to make these shows. I'll be selling Homie Styln T-shirts to help off set some of my incurred costs...
> Homie thx for the offer, I appreciate it homie...
> *


I will be at the Imperials show see you there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jun 26 2010, 12:05 PM~17892549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> This is my old Chevelle Malibu aka Hop'n Mad.. The last pic was my first Chevelle, that pic is from 1972. It's the only pic I have left.. The other pic's are my 2nd one I bought in 76.. Wrecked the first one.. :0


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17916155
> *Will you be at the Torrez Empire show or Imperials show, if so I'm still going minus my car, I may be banged up and my neck, back n shoulders are kill'n me, my son's back is a mess but were determined to make these shows. I'll be selling Homie Styln T-shirts to help off set some of my incurred costs...
> Homie thx for the offer, I appreciate it homie...
> *


  good luck big homie!!!! sucks that your ranfla got messed up!!!! ill support the cause .......hook it up with a 4x t shirt carnale!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:25 AM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> 
> 
> ...


  :angel: :tears:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17988760
> * good luck big homie!!!! sucks that your ranfla got messed up!!!! ill support the cause .......hook it up with a 4x t shirt carnale!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I got your size shirt homie..
I'm com'n back homie.. Maybe a surprise for Vegas... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2010, 10:24 PM~17989237
> *I got your size shirt homie..
> I'm com'n back homie.. Maybe a surprise for Vegas... :biggrin:
> *


thats the spirit!!!!!! :biggrin: how about that shirt? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 29 2010, 08:31 AM~17916100
> *Pictures of the fire that broke my heart, but not my spirit.. Looks like I'll be doing another rebuild, this car is turning out to be like the Winchester mansion, I just have to keep building and building n building...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm taking orders for the Homie Styln resurrection fund.. Gonna need a little help getting Homie Styln on the road again. My goal is to get her done by Odessa..

Selling; Homie Styln 'its a life style' white T's, these are high quality AAA t-shirts and are made to last.. So come get on board with this thing..

Homie Styln will never die, cause it not just a fad, Homie Styln It's a life style..

$12 per shirt plus shipping, I also have womens tank tops - all shirts
Available in all sizes.. add $2 XXL + size

If interested contact me join the save Homie Styln fund; order a shirt or shirts for the whole family.... 469-735-0502


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sounds like hagerty's isn't doing their part if ur having a fund raiser...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 15 2010, 08:11 AM~18051977
> *sounds like hagerty's isn't doing their part if ur having a fund raiser...
> *


 :0 usually hagerty comes thru with a quickness, they have always been good, Mandos 64 rag from Majestix was a good example of that


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 15 2010, 08:11 AM~18051977
> *sounds like hagerty's isn't doing their part if ur having a fund raiser...
> *


Fund raiser, rebuild may run more then I have, Hagerty's is on top of this.. Hagerty's said they'd go after the guy for any cost over runs but if he ain't got shit you ain't gonna get shit, so I'll sell some Homie Styln T-Shirts to cover some of my out of pocket expenses. The guy doesn't look like he had valid ins, so anything other then my Impala may not be covered.. So I ain't asking for a hand out I'm selling Homie Styln T-Shirt, which I sell at car shows all the time, just need to move more of them..

As for examples, Hagerty's has been there for me on 3 different occassions..
Anyone not carrying a Hagerty's policey is foolish..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 7 2010, 11:51 PM~17989491
> *thats the spirit!!!!!! :biggrin: how about that shirt? :cheesy:
> *


I got you covered..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn homie, you and that 69 :wow: glad to here you guys were okay


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 15 2010, 04:30 PM~18055812
> *Anyone not carrying a Hagerty's policey is foolish..
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 17 2010, 09:01 AM~18068107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not to worrie she will back, and looking better than ever sporting that new back window to. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Jul 18 2010, 11:02 AM~18074069
> *Not to worrie she will back, and looking better than ever sporting that new back window to.  :biggrin:
> *


Just took a good look at that back window in my garage today, that is one clean back window, thanks Mr Andrew... My plaque will fly proud again in my new back window..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Glad you ok John...been a while since we chatted best of luck on the rebuild


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

good luck on the rebuild (again x3)


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

YEA HOMIE BEST OF LUCK TO YOU....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey John whats up. it was nice 2 meet u at the Imperials Show in Cali yesterday! here's a pic of my cousin Andrew from Majestics So. Cal & you from after the show, hope u like it, take care brotha !










Well us 2 old guys are looking good..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 07:13 AM~18151803
> *:buttkick:
> *


x2 that douche bag should have gotten his ass beat on gp alone!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all my friends who called me and have posted on my thread, thank you all. It helps keeps me inspired.. My friends at Hagerty's are working with me to get my car rebuilt.. :biggrin: If you don't have a Hagerty's policey your playing with fire..
Call Tom Hubbell (800-922-4050 x8752), he's good at working with lowriders and understands the complexity of how we build cars..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 27 2010, 05:21 PM~18156347
> *x2 that douche bag should have gotten his ass beat on gp alone!!!
> *


x1000


----------



## fatassAHM (Oct 20, 2009)

> > *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatassAHM_@Jul 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18167233
> *
> :angry:   wow brother i  just got done reading your thread and about to complement the paint and paterns on the roof and tell you, you came back strong when i seen your car all jacked from the front man i have to tell you werent lying when you said your car was cursed sorry things went that way for you homie and best wishes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thx homies.. I'll be back


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

whats going down john! you coming to vegas for the car show.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18175368
> *whats going down john! you coming to vegas for the car show.
> *


Yes I'll be there...


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 29 2010, 11:43 PM~18182399
> *Yes I'll be there...
> *


see you there cuzn :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 28 2010, 10:09 PM~18170238
> *Thx homies.. I'll be back
> *


 we know, homie :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jul 30 2010, 03:16 AM~18183405
> *see you there cuzn  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll b there Cuz tell my aunt n uncle I said hello...


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT for the big homie!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey John, how You and your son doing? Hope all is going ok. Hope to see ya soon (with the rebuilding pics :biggrin: )


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Aug 3 2010, 10:13 AM~18215705
> * Hey John, how You and your son doing? Hope all is going ok. Hope to see ya soon (with the rebuilding pics :biggrin: )
> *


Thx Brandon, you were a big help out in AZ, can't say enough... Just wait'n on getting the ins.. Hagerty's is already checked out the car, the other ins (Farmers) is dragging there feet.. Turned out the guy did have ins..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Imperials car show Hawiian Gardens Calif 7/11/2010.. My car didn't make it but my story brd did...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well looks like we'll be rebuilding Homie Styln, thx to my friiends at Hagerty's...

The 'Revenge of Homie Styln' Jaime Bear and Irving Customz & Molina Auto will all have a hand in this current rebuild as well as the support off my lovely young wife Carol...


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18255073
> *Well looks like we'll be rebuilding Homie Styln, thx to my friiends at Hagerty's...
> 
> The 'Revenge of Homie Styln' Jaime Bear and Irving Customz & Molina Auto will all have a hand in this current rebuild as well as the support oof my lovely young wife Carol...
> *


Remember, there's heroes and there's legends. Heroes get remembered but legends never die


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  Can't wait Bro


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Aug 10 2010, 09:14 PM~18280032
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:   Can't wait Bro
> *


Hopefully we can start later this week..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2010, 09:21 PM~18280843
> *Hopefully we can start later this week..
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Remember, there's heroes and there's legends. Heroes get remembered but legends never die


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> > Remember, there's heroes and there's legends. Heroes get remembered but legends never die
> 
> 
> TRUE THAT...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW FINISHED PRODUCT...MUCH RESPECT HOMIE.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solostyle_68_@Aug 20 2010, 02:40 AM~18359829
> *TRUE THAT...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW FINISHED PRODUCT...MUCH RESPECT HOMIE.
> *


Thx homie, I won't let my supporters down..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm down for you 110% homie. You are a true role model for dedication and perserverance.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

So what all will need to be done to get homie stylin back on the road?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 27 2010, 03:14 PM~18422097
> *So what all will need to be done to get homie stylin back on the road?
> *


New wrapped frame, new front clip, new front suspension, radiator, air conditioning system, plus the whole car needs to be repainted pin stripped and gold leafed, and a whole bunch of other stuff.. Were gonna start with the frame work first.. Remove old frame, hydro system and all suspension, then wrap and paint new frame, all suspension pieces and then put it all back together again, lots of work.. :wow: 

Fuk it, gonna be a complete new build up... The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u n 2011.. That gives me 1 yr to cruise around before the end of world in 2012... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18427276
> *New wrapped frame, new front clip, new front suspension, radiator, air conditioning system, plus the whole car needs to be repainted pin stripped and gold leafed, and a whole bunch of other stuff.. Were gonna start with the frame work first.. Remove old frame, hydro system and all suspension, then wrap and paint new frame, all suspension pieces and then put it all back together again, lots of work.. :wow:
> 
> Fuk it, gonna be a complete new build up... The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u n 2011.. That gives me 1 yr to cruise around before the end of world in 2012... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Wats kracken Big John and pics of your progress :twak: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18427276
> *New wrapped frame, new front clip, new front suspension, radiator, air conditioning system, plus the whole car needs to be repainted pin stripped and gold leafed, and a whole bunch of other stuff.. Were gonna start with the frame work first.. Remove old frame, hydro system and all suspension, then wrap and paint new frame, all suspension pieces and then put it all back together again, lots of work.. :wow:
> 
> Fuk it, gonna be a complete new build up... The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u n 2011.. That gives me 1 yr to cruise around before the end of world in 2012... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: end of the world!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 5 2010, 12:43 PM~18491672
> *Wats kracken Big John and pics of your progress  :twak:  :biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


We just dropped the frame from the parts car that they picked up.. My car is still on the trailer in Jaime's garage.. :wow:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 6 2010, 10:24 AM~18497884
> *We just dropped the frame from the parts car that they picked up.. My car is still on the trailer in Jaime's garage.. :wow:
> *


Good deal :thumbsup: When you re-paint it again this time, are you keeping your patterned out roof?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 7 2010, 06:56 AM~18504772
> *Good deal :thumbsup: When you re-paint it again this time, are you keeping your patterned out roof?
> *


Yes, the roof didn't get damaged.. It'll be the same but better..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 7 2010, 10:38 PM~18511882
> *Yes, the roof didn't get damaged.. It'll be the same but better..
> *


That's a tall order! Get it done


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 8 2010, 08:47 AM~18514056
> *That's a tall order! Get it done
> *


Were on it homie..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a Majestics time at the LRM Banquet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 02:25 PM~17885857
> *Homie John Was Headed To Cali. When Someone Hit Him From Behind In AZ . I Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...Keep Him And His Son In Your Prayers
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :guns: sorry to hear bro


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 13 2010, 10:04 PM~18560750
> *Had a Majestics time at the LRM Banquet
> 
> 
> ...


Look'n good homie, gangsta..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The tear down begins - for the rebuild to start.. :biggrin: :x:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 26 2010, 07:45 AM~18663664
> *The tear down begins - for the rebuild to start.. :biggrin:  :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang John, I think your motivating alot of people to not give up on building their cars. "Homie Stylin" will make a nice Lowrider Magazine article.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Dang John, I think your motivating alot of people to not give up on building their cars. "Homie Stylin" will make a nice Lowrider Magazine article.
> ==========================================
> 
> Thx homie, I have never given up, my wife has stood by me through it all..
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ==========================================


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE SERVED OR ARE CURRENTLY SERVING*


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Sup big John how's everything going good I hope, Hows the car coming along we need updated pics or it didn't happen. I traded my bike for this 63 drop, it's been in storage for 15 years and used to belong to the dudes grandfather. It;s all OG never been cut. I need to clean it up and respray the paint back to the OG color Laurel Green. Hope to show it at the New Years picnic. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Nov 12 2010, 10:02 PM~19055952
> *Sup big John how's everything going good I hope, Hows the car coming along we need updated pics or it didn't happen. I traded my bike for this 63 drop, it's been in storage for 15 years and used to belong to the dudes grandfather. It;s all OG never been cut. I need to clean it up and respray the paint back to the OG color Laurel Green. Hope to show it at the New Years picnic. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Andy,

Sorry I missed you in Vegas..
Got the Impala torn down, working on frame right now.. That's a clean 63 vert homie, I like it..


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Stopping by to say hello to my pops, tell everyone I said hello.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Nov 14 2010, 12:43 PM~19065009
> *Stopping by to say hello to my pops, tell everyone I said hello.
> *


Thx son , love ya


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE video... San Diego chapter put'n it down (Huero Snipes)..






NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth -Texas)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 06:03 PM~19135390
> *1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC
> 
> 
> *


wat up homie it was cool to hav met u .c u next year.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all my NEW WAVE family and friends...* 
Hold'n it down in the Great state of Texas... 
NEW WAVE; all day, every day...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Nov 23 2010, 07:38 PM~19146335
> *wat up homie it was cool to hav met u .c u next year.
> *


Same here homie, went by but didn't c u.. We'll catch up another time, take care my friend..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ol'Skool antena balls given away by Unical Oil (Gas stations).. I got a new set.. LOL


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2010, 02:36 PM~19344319
> *Ol'Skool antena balls given away by Unical Oil (Gas stations).. I got a new set.. LOL
> 
> 
> *


waz up my friend.good score.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

same to you Jon


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2010, 08:40 AM~19091027
> *NEW WAVE video... San Diego chapter put'n it down (Huero Snipes)..
> 
> 
> ...


  nice vid


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all my friends out there who have followed my thread over the years.. I'm com'n back this year with my 69 Impala 'Homie Styln'.. I'll be doing the Texas picnic tour this year, LRM Phx show and then off to Cali for the summer. To my homies up in the bay area, I'm working on making my way up north this year..

To all those who have inspired me, helped, given me words of encouragement, Thank you all and may God smile on all of you and your families this year..

Lowriding you can't stop it, cause it's com'n str8 at you....

Homie John & Carol...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 01:08 PM~19540189
> *
> *


What's up homie, what picnic going down in yuor area this com'n year? I'm doing the Texas picnic tour this year..


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> What's up homie, what picnic going down in your area this com'n year? I'm doing the Texas picnic tour this year..
> ===============================
> 
> *2011 Texas Picnic Tour.. Where they at. Post'em up..*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

see you around


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2011, 02:59 PM~19475419
> *To all my friends out there who have followed my thread over the years.. I'm com'n back this year with my 69 Impala 'Homie Styln'.. I'll be doing the Texas picnic tour this year, LRM Phx show and then off to Cali for the summer. To my homies up in the bay area, I'm working on making my way up north this year..
> 
> To all those who have inspired me, helped, given me words of encouragement, Thank you all and may God smile on all of you and your families this year..
> ...


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

whats going down john? hope all is well in texas


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jan 30 2011, 12:27 AM~19734950
> *whats going down john? hope all is well in texas
> *


Very cold here this week homie..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2011, 02:59 PM~19475419
> *To all my friends out there who have followed my thread over the years.. I'm com'n back this year with my 69 Impala 'Homie Styln'.. I'll be doing the Texas picnic tour this year, LRM Phx show and then off to Cali for the summer. To my homies up in the bay area, I'm working on making my way up north this year..
> 
> To all those who have inspired me, helped, given me words of encouragement, Thank you all and may God smile on all of you and your families this year..
> ...


Words well spoken. looking forward to seeing you again this summer.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Feb 4 2011, 09:58 PM~19791678
> *Words well spoken. looking forward to seeing you again this summer.
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dukes Benefit car show 2-13-11 Oak Cliff (Dallas)..

Javier - Lil John - Linda aka Lady Joker


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What bomb builders wanna to join us March 12 for this major event??? All lowriders welcomed for this Bomb show.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *ONE QUESTON.....ARE NON BOMBS WELCOME? THIS SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW! *
> > ===============================================
> >
> > Good question homie... I would hope all are welcomed with bomb being the main feature of the picnic..
> > ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dukes Benefit car show 2-13-11 Oak Cliff (Dallas)..

Javier - Lil John - Linda aka Lady Joker


=================================

We just added a new member to the NEW WAVE DFW family, Congratulations to Javier and Chelsea on their new baby boy, Javier Ernesto Rodriguez ll...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My first picnic of the year on my Texas picnic tour, shout out to Wito from San Antonio for putting this picnic together. Thanks to my homie Juan from the Imperials for helping me out.. Was a great time kick'n it with D-Town Bombs - Vetaranos and all the other bomb clubs out there..

Here's a lil video my friend Felix friend shot..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Semper Fi homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 14 2011, 08:52 PM~20092100
> *My first picnic of the year on my Texas picnic tour, shout out to Wito from San Antonio for putting this picnic together. Thanks to my homie Juan from the Imperials for helping me out.. Was a great time kick'n it with D-Town Bombs - Vetaranos and all the other bomb clubs out there..
> 
> Here's a lil video my friend Felix friend shot..
> ...


What's up homies...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Sup Jon


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Wats up Big John waving a hand at you :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Apr 9 2011, 12:34 PM~20297874
> *Wats up Big John waving a hand at you  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Not much Mr Andrew, how you been homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update to those who r interested in Homie Styln 69 Impala. Were almost finished molding the frame. I'll post some pic's later this week..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Almost done with frame. We flipped it last nite.. Gonna primer frame tonite and get'n ready for paint..


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2011, 09:36 AM~20584868
> *Almost done with frame. We flipped it last nite.. Gonna primer frame tonite and get'n ready for paint..
> *



pics or it didnt happen.


ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 24 2011, 06:59 AM~20617027
> *pics or it didnt happen.
> ttt
> *


Ohhh it's happening..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> ttt





Junk part of frame...












Get'n frame ready for paint.. Suspension next week and then engine and undercarriage..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey just wanna put this out there. Hagerty's canceled me, LOL.. Guess my jinxed car was too much for them.. No hard feelings, they paid each time, so no complaints. Anyway I renewed with Infiniti classic through my regular ins agent. Got a great rate; 30k on my panel truck for a $159 year.. I was paying $250 with Hagerty's.. Anyone interested give Brad or Kristi a call 817-460-5078..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> Hey just wanna put this out there. Hagerty's canceled me, LOL.. Guess my jinxed car was too much for them.. No hard feelings, they paid each time, so no complaints. Anyway I renewed with Infiniti classic through my regular ins agent. Got a great rate; 30k on my panel truck for a $159 year.. I was paying $250 with Hagerty's.. Anyone interested give Brad or Kristi a call 817-460-5078..


Man that's a good deal imma have to hit them up. I'm using Hagerty right now for double that rate


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

cuz how would that insurance work on my 63 if im in cali ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

big sleeps said:


> cuz how would that insurance work on my 63 if im in cali ?


The classic ins is nation wide, I just used my agent to help me find another classic ins company after Hagerty's dropped me.. Call my agent and they'll give you the information you need to get get the ins..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's the direct contact information for Infiniti:

800-252-5233

http://www.classiccollectors.com/


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Junk part of frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Junk part of frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as weather cools we will start putting frame back together, too damn hot right now to do anything outside.. 17 days of 100+ weather here in north Texas, even at night it's been in the high 80's or low 90's, yikes.. Tooo hot for this ol'man..


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Hey just wanna put this out there. Hagerty's canceled me, LOL.. Guess my jinxed car was too much for them.. No hard feelings, they paid each time, so no complaints. Anyway I renewed with Infiniti classic through my regular ins agent. Got a great rate; 30k on my panel truck for a $159 year.. I was paying $250 with Hagerty's.. Anyone interested give Brad or Kristi a call 817-460-5078..


thank i need to cover my rivi


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

estilo71rivi said:


> thank i need to cover my rivi


Here is some more information on Infiniti..

Here's the direct contact information for Infiniti classic ins: Nice people, easy to deal with..

800-252-5233

http://www.classiccollectors.com/​


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Thx homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

With the new cool weather, it's back to work on Homie Styln 69 Impala..


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. It's been a long build up homie..

PURO NEW WAVE IS THE WAY HERE IN SOCAL / NORTH TEXAS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting ready for paint today, gold base with gold kandy...

Homie Styln;14582310]With the new cool weather, it's back to work on Homie Styln 69 Impala..


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

still need fenders front clip..found a few 4 door parts cars but each time the owner does not want to sell..they'd rather let them rot i guess.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

capone530 said:


> still need fenders front clip..found a few 4 door parts cars but each time the owner does not want to sell..they'd rather let them rot i guess.


I was lucky, a home boy of mine (Kid) from RO had a 69 sitt'n in his back yard, how lucky was that.. Got it for a good deal, it was a coupe.. Front end was the same.. I do have a driver side fender and core support homie. The fender has a dent but can be repaired..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Getting ready for paint today, gold base with gold kandy...
> 
> Homie Styln;14582310]With the new cool weather, it's back to work on Homie Styln 69 Impala..


Homie John You Can't Stop... Keep It Up..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for the insurance info John


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Homie John You Can't Stop... Keep It Up..


Were hope'n ready for Odessa but if not next year..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

regal ryda said:


> thanks for the insurance info John


No prob homie, did you go with Infiniti?


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

WHATS UP!!,HOMIE LOOKING REAL GOOD ON YOUR BUILD,WHERES THE CONVERTIBLE.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in Vegas.. My son n me drove here from Cali in the Cutlass...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A & E (Ernie) working on my 49...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 384085
> View attachment 384086
> View attachment 384087
> View attachment 384088
> ...


TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 384085
> View attachment 384086
> View attachment 384087
> View attachment 384088
> ...





49 vert
nice rite there!!!!


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Here's the direct contact information for Infiniti:
> 
> 800-252-5233
> 
> http://www.classiccollectors.com/


what do they require if you call them direct? full blown pictures of the vehicle wanting to get insured?? I've seen some clunkers around town that get classic car insurance and aren't even worth a dime, so i'm sure they didn't get appraised in person.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't have a thread for my 49 build up but here is a pic of the car from awhile back. I hope to have it up and running by spring of next year. Still need some trim pieces. If anyone knows where I can find parts from 49/50 2 dr Hard top I need inside and outside front window trim and a passenger side wind wing complete window. I need rear fender ribbon cable trim and the trim that goes around the convertable top..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

SANCHEZ said:


> :thumbsup:


Milpitas homie, ur a long way from home.. Me; East Side San Jo via Whittier Calif now residing in Texas.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> what do they require if you call them direct? full blown pictures of the vehicle wanting to get insured?? I've seen some clunkers around town that get classic car insurance and aren't even worth a dime, so i'm sure they didn't get appraised in person.


Unless your looking to put a real high dollar amount on it, you don't need to have it appraised. Just some pictures.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup john, hows the build comin?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> sup john, hows the build comin?


Going slow but will be ready by end of year... Break out in 2012..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TX-Klique said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up Big 'K' lil 'q'...


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Milpitas homie, ur a long way from home.. Me; East Side San Jo via Whittier Calif now residing in Texas.


yes sir a long ways but you gotta be somewhere uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

SANCHEZ said:


> yes sir a long ways but you gotta be somewhere uffin:


Home is where ever your at homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Get'n ready to wet sand and buff panel truck for Tejano Super Show.. Had all 4 fenders painted last week by my friend Dude.. He's gona wet sand fenders and buff the whole truck today.. Then off to interior shop for some inside touch up work..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

=============================================================================================
Had scatches on both rear fenders from my retro fit work. Just had all four repainted. Plaque flyable again.. LOL I pull my own plaque, well I'm a one man show out here so I have to police myself...:roflmao:
=============================================================================================


NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> New Wave car committee putting in some work....


Work completed, fenders wet sanded and whole truck buffed n polished, now just need to do a nice hand waxing, touch up on my carpet next and were plaque flyable again.. Headed to Odessa this weekend, Nick's 40th Annual Tejano Super show...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jose (Pres ELA) sent me the only clear picture, I have of my car when I was in KLIQUE, prior to getting into KLIQUE, when I was in NEW WAVE, my car was blue but got slightly damaged by a unkown club. I had it painted Med. Metallic Copper and became plaque flyable again. The cars shown in these pictures each had one of the original new KLIQUE plaques (25) from 1974...

These pictures are all from Glen Togo's wedding, Glen was from NEW WAVE, he had a 69 Chevelle Green/Tan.. It was bumper jacked by a unkown club, that seemed to happen a lot back then... FYI; Glen was at the KLIQUE 45th with his wife.. It was a KLIQUE and according to Glen and his wife still going strong, just the like the Big 'K' outta East LA...


Lil John (69 Malibu) Robert Martinez (Green Galaxy) Glen with his wife...






The green Galaxy belonged to Robert and car in the driveway belonged to Tito Sanchez (68 Chevelle Malibu Pearl White)


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats up John, I looked for you in Vegas my primo said he talked to you. Was a fast weekend for me then back to work, how you been havent been on your topic for a minute. Hope all is well, looking forward to seeing Homie Styln at a show sometime. Take care Homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Whats up John, I looked for you in Vegas my primo said he talked to you. Was a fast weekend for me then back to work, how you been havent been on your topic for a minute. Hope all is well, looking forward to seeing Homie Styln at a show sometime. Take care Homie


I'll be in Cali next summer for Imperials car show..


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

whats up cuzn happy thanksgiving from our family to yours


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

big sleeps said:


> whats up cuzn happy thanksgiving from our family to yours


Hope you guys had a good one as well, how's my Tia n Tio?...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 384085
> View attachment 384086
> View attachment 384087
> View attachment 384088
> ...


nice 49 rag..... lookin forward to see how it comes out


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SUP JOHN MERRY X MAS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Skim said:


> SUP JOHN MERRY X MAS


Same to you and your family Skim...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas John to you and yours, and may 2012 be a great year for all.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Merry Christmas John to you and yours, and may 2012 be a great year for all.


Merry Christmas Andy... Have a Great New Years, I may be in Cali for your guys picnic...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I went to Cali to see a sick family member and was able to stop by and see some of my homies... Imperial - Latin Lords - KLIQUE


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

WHATS UP HOMIE,YOU DOING THE TEJAS BOMB PICNIC THIS YEAR.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE,YOU DOING THE TEJAS BOMB PICNIC THIS YEAR.


You know it homie...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, HOPEFULLY I WILL SEE YOU THERE AND LETS DRINK A COLD ONE !!:biggrin:


Homie Styln said:


> You know it homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


Homie Styln said:


> Getting ready for paint today, gold base with gold kandy...
> 
> Homie Styln;14582310]With the new cool weather, it's back to work on Homie Styln 69 Impala..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I finished painting my 69 Impala engine, trans, exhaust manifolds and other parts... Tomorrow were going to paint the frame gold flake and kandy gold..


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice ride bro im tryin to get there sLOWly but surely :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> Nice ride bro im tryin to get there sLOWly but surely :thumbsup:
> View attachment 437523


Cool keep up the work, looks like it's gona be real clean when your done..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

'The Revenge of Homie Styln', com'n at you in 2012....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My Story board:








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/homiestylncolorbrd.jpg/


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala - 'Cuatro'.. The build up continues.. Almost there...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Damm John homie stilyn is really stilyn can't wait to see it done . By that way I send you da calendar and dvd on friday should get it soon.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> Damm John homie stilyn is really stilyn can't wait to see it done . By that way I send you da calendar and dvd on friday should get it soon.


Thx homie, try'n to get it done in the next few weeks..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Looking Good


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> Damm John homie stilyn is really stilyn can't wait to see it done . By that way I send you da calendar and dvd on friday should get it soon.


Got the package and started checking out the video, Nacho made some really good comments on the ELA chapter, it was good of him to mention ELA, Enrique also mentioned them. My recollection was that Bird was someone's cousin from the ELA chapter and he took it down to SD..
Good history for sure, very nice video, maybe one day we can get some old ELA guys to put something on video as well...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala - 'Cuatro'.. The build up continues.. Almost there...
> 
> View attachment 441515
> View attachment 441516
> ...




L(.Y.)KING good John


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Got the package and started checking out the video, Nacho made some really good comments on the ELA chapter, it was good of him to mention ELA, Enrique also mentioned them. My recollection was that Bird was someone's cousin from the ELA chapter and he took it down to SD..
> Good history for sure, very nice video, maybe one day we can get some old ELA guys to put something on video as well...


Glad you liked it homie hope one day we can get all da chapter to do one.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

TTT John looking really good homie.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Laid down kandy yellow over the gold base and gold flake. Plus got all the powder coated parts back. Shoot 3-4 coats of clear tomorrow and then get my rolling chassis back onto my car..


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Laid down kandy yellow over the gold base and gold flake. Plus got all the powder coated parts back. Shoot 3-4 coats of clear tomorrow and then get my rolling chassis back onto my car..
> 
> View attachment 447640
> View attachment 447641
> ...


TTT JOHN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

El [email protected] ***** said:


> TTT JOHN


Thanks homie 'The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala - Cuarto' com'n str8 at you in 2012...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Laid down kandy yellow over the gold base and gold flake. Plus got all the powder coated parts back. Shoot 3-4 coats of clear tomorrow and then get my rolling chassis back onto my car..
> 
> View attachment 447640
> View attachment 447641
> ...


looks real nice john!! 
this is chris i was in the blue drop top 64 repn for fw tx on the way to bridg o rama!! 

cant wait to see wat u do now! it was super clean b 4 the wreak!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> looks real nice john!!
> this is chris i was in the blue drop top 64 repn for fw tx on the way to bridg o rama!!
> 
> cant wait to see wat u do now! it was super clean b 4 the wreak!!


I remember you.. Appreciate your comments homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Frame is now kandied and cleared, ready to go to A & E (Ernie) to make it a rolling chassie and get it ready for paint..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 454858
> View attachment 454859
> View attachment 454861
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking better an better homie.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

thats going to look so damn good :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't wait to get my car back on the road again...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally finshed with painting n cleaning nuts n bolts..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Frame is off to my frame guy Ernie A & E Customs


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

coming along very nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Frame color will now match roof..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sick


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

did you do any reinforcements on the frame? hard to tell from the pics, looks good john!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> did you do any reinforcements on the frame? hard to tell from the pics, looks good john!


Yes it's a wrapped frame..


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 462191
> View attachment 462193
> View attachment 462194
> 
> ...


Looking good...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The work continues...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

interesting color choices


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> interesting color choices


Once the body is on you'll see the logic, Diamond pearl is a cream color pearl not a true pearl white. The frame now matchs the color of the roof, the frame before was off white as were my brackets on my engine, mixed in with black. My suspension was gold flake. My undercariage is black rino lined, firewall is black. After we finish there will be no more black; only off white (body Diamonnd pearl) and kandy gold....
Old pictures from my last build..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New look..



















The car color and color scheme will not change..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Engine is back together...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Headed out, another day to work on my Impala... I'm getting close, Ernie and the guys at A&E have been putting in a lot of work.. Jaime is working on getting body ready for paint.. Even my old friend Mike came by to look at the progress, he did all the dis-assembly of my car and my parts car.. And as always my lovely wife Carol who continues to stand beside me... To all my friends and well wishers, thank you for you words of support.. What has broken my heart, will never break my spirit... As I used to tell my dear ol'Mom when she'd ask why you gotta be riding in that boucing car all the time.. 'Mom I was born to be a Lowrider'...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Engine, frame n body coming together..


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

White Hot Homie!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

On the way to put body on frame...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Body is now on frame.. It was a lot of work but the guys at A & E were able to get the body on the frame and take it back to thier shop to complete the work..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: its coming along


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Revenge of Homie Styln, she got me, there will be blood...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Oh DAMN. car is looking super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see her n tha streets. John! 
A few of us going to Cruz saterday evening if u got nutn to do! We gona all meet at sonic on main at 7 r so!!!!


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> Engine, frame n body coming together..




:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good homie TTT :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> Can't wait to see her n tha streets. John!
> A few of us going to Cruz saterday evening if u got nutn to do! We gona all meet at sonic on main at 7 r so!!!!


Let's roll homie...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Let's roll homie...


hope to see u there john!!
wes is going to b there in his lincon!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> hope to see u there john!!
> wes is going to b there in his lincon!


I gonna try in make it, got a family bbq later this afternoon.. I'll pm u my number call me later and let me know where ur at.. May not get there right at 7..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 466191
> View attachment 466192
> View attachment 466193
> View attachment 466194
> ...


TTT


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good John, bet you can't wait to hit those switches again :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Looking good John, bet you can't wait to hit those switches again :biggrin:


Andy,

I had the rear window I bought from you put in last week..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey john i met a dude that may be parting out his 69. pm me if you need his number.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My build up is moving along..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 485693
> View attachment 485694
> View attachment 485695
> View attachment 485698
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

From better days...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> From better days...


ir..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Sup John if you know anyone selling a set of rocker moldings let me know

Thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Sup John if you know anyone selling a set of rocker moldings let me know
> 
> Thanks


The wide ones that go on the 69 Caprice or the arrow ones that go on the Impala.. I know where there's a set of the arrows for the Impala..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> The wide ones that go on the 69 Caprice or the arrow ones that go on the Impala.. I know where there's a set of the arrows for the Impala..


Ya I need the wide ones LMK

Thanks


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> The wide ones that go on the 69 Caprice or the arrow ones that go on the Impala.. I know where there's a set of the arrows for the Impala..


FUCK!!!! i threw away mine :banghead: never knew they were worth anything


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Stranger69 said:


> FUCK!!!! i threw away mine :banghead: never knew they were worth anything


69 - 70 Impala / Caprice, don't throw noothing away, very few after markets parts made for these years as with most Impala later then 68..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> 69 - 70 Impala / Caprice, don't throw noothing away, very few after markets parts made for these years as with most Impala later then 68..


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The build is on the move again..


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

[/QUOTE]crazy culo flakes bro looks bad homie:thumbsup:







*TTT for the 9s!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey john, hows that bomb you had in the works. did them stock impala rims help with the suspension setup?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> hey john, hows that bomb you had in the works. did them stock impala rims help with the suspension setup?


I have the car still in the works and the rims are here just waiting to be put on...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

_Happy Thanksgiving Homie Styln John

Hope all is well_


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> _Happy Thanksgiving Homie Styln John
> 
> Hope all is well_


Same to you Andy....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It goes on n on n on... Ernie is get'n the car ready for paint..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The work continues.. Ernie get'n it done.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice engraving


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD JOHN.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys. This what keeps me going..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

_Oh shit you know once you start theres no ending, looking good John_


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> The work continues.. Ernie get'n it done.


LOOKS LIKE YOU TAKING THE FINNISHED PRODUCT TO VEGAS!!! KEEP IT UP JOHN HOPE U DOING AWITE!!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

IT LOOKING GOOD MR.JOHN


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking really good lil john :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks good good luck on your build


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My bumper were finished by my homie Ricardo.. Dropped off my side mirrors and door handles.. What ya think..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Top notch Werk John!!!!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats coming out really nice bro!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hows the "new wave" doin? bumpers look sick by the way!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> hows the "new wave" doin? bumpers look sick by the way!!!!


Going smooth... Thanks, having the mirrors n door handles done as well...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you gettin that done local?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

also i keep seein someone rollin a box chev with a new wave plaque arround crowley, how many members in this chapter?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> also i keep seein someone rollin a box chev with a new wave plaque arround crowley, how many members in this chapter?


Humm, there are only a couple guys in New Wave, no one with that type of car.. I have all our plaques accounted for..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

might have to swing by an check out them bombs you was tellin me bout


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

car looking good mr.john


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

estilo71rivi said:


> car looking good mr.john


Thanks Jimmy...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> My bumper were finished by my homie Ricardo.. Dropped off my side mirrors and door handles.. What ya think..


bumpers look awesome homie!!! ricardo is my engraver as well got a few parts with em now :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> The build is on the move again..
> View attachment 549331
> View attachment 549332
> View attachment 549333


^^^^^


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> Going smooth... Thanks, having the mirrors n door handles done as well...


I warned you John :biggrin: but you have to take it to the next level

Going to kill them at the shows


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> My bumper were finished by my homie Ricardo.. Dropped off my side mirrors and door handles.. What ya think..


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Sup homie this is G the pimp with tha limp in the red firewood..who does your engraving


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Red fleetwood ^( stupid phone!!)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

untouchable-lac said:


> Sup homie this is G the pimp with tha limp in the red firewood..who does your engraving


Ricardo in Mesquite..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Orale ..its lookin good


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump for the homie john


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKING GUD JOHN!! HOPE TO SEE U SATERDAY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Radiator and condenser...


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

u almost done


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

estilo71rivi said:


> u almost done


Ernie's get n ready to lay the paint down in a few weeks..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mirrors and door handle.. Next my tanks for my hydros...


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

_Sup big John man I haven't been on here for a minute how are things going, I see your still putting in work on your ride.
Hope all is well, take care homies_


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 624513
> View attachment 624514
> View attachment 624515
> View attachment 624516
> ...


ricardo gets down :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 1951 Chevy Panel truck was in LRM mag this month... Homie Styln Delivery Service 1951 Chevy Panel truck..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

congrats on the feature John


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice!!


Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 624513
> View attachment 624514
> View attachment 624515
> View attachment 624516
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 51 Panel truck was in LRM this month. Now if I can get my Impala back on the road this will be a good year..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 630290
> 
> 
> 
> My 51 Panel truck was in LRM this month. Now if I can get my Impala back on the road this will be a good year..


congrats!! well deserved!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

congrats on the feature, must have missed that issue


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Coming along


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Coming along


Almost there Andy.. If all goes as planned I'll be at LA show in July..


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My new rear set up from Hi-Low to go along with my existing front set up. I gave my old rear set up to my son for his car..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 658504
> View attachment 658505
> View attachment 658506
> 
> ...


dyam!! and the old setup was sick so I can only imagine hoe this will look!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i didnt know hi low was still in business, and dam i didnt realize you were still waiting for your car to be done, holy crap!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> damn i didnt know hi low was still in business, and dam i didnt realize you were still waiting for your car to be done, holy crap!


That how I feel..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Page 69.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ready for paint.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> Ready for paint.....
> 
> View attachment 660756
> View attachment 660757
> View attachment 660759


Decided to repaint firewall. will paint nxt wk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cant wait to see her back in the streets! Next saterday will be a good day to weld up ur trailor if u want to bring it by! Well be welding on my frame allready so would b a good time!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting closer.. It's been 3 long years now...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good john s.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala is now painted and ready to be put back together... I want to thank Ernie from A&E Customz for all the hard work and time he has put into my car. Ernie will now put the car back together and put in the new hydro set up...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas a clean ass ride john!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Decided to paint the outside inner fenders diamond pearl and keep inside kandy gold.. Repainted the inside of the hood. Ernie took it off to paint, this is a pic of bk of hood.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks wet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let the fun begin.. Put her back together.. Some trim can be hand polished, some may have to be sent out to be polished.. Homie Styln on the final stretch to recovery.. The Revenge of Homie Styln 'Quatro'.. As soon as she ready to hit the street I'm get'n her blessed... I'm not joking...


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

keep it goin, it's been a long road but it'll be worth it, car's looking 1st class :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 680249
> 
> 
> Let the fun begin.. Put her back together.. Some trim can be hand polished, some may have to be sent out to be polished.. Homie Styln on the final stretch to recovery.. The Revenge of Homie Styln 'Quatro'.. As soon as she ready to hit the street I'm get'n her blessed... I'm not joking...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 668863
> View attachment 668864
> View attachment 668865
> View attachment 668868
> ...


lets see if u know about 69's...the proper way to brack on in..u gotta have gold thangs on that...u crusin around the bay in the that??


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

triple golds...gotta have em on a 69 bay area thing is guess if u wanna get love by the right homies! I had a 69 myself goodtaste!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> lets see if u know about 69's...the proper way to brack on in..u gotta have gold thangs on that...u crusin around the bay in the that??


I build my car to my taste, if people like it fine, if they don't while they don't own it.. It's that simple..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't wait to get her back to this shape, the same but only better..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's a car again..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good john! how long till your rollin it?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> looks good john! how long till your rollin it?


In 3 wks I bring it home. I'm either gona have a cook out at my house or at the park when I get it home... Your invited when I do have it, but you gotta come in your ride.. Lowriders only invited leave your dailey home that day...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Revenge of Homie Styln is get'n ready to come str8 at you..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Washed my car for the first time in 3 yrs..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

AnE Customz crew... Ernie, lil Joe and Mayor Ernies Dad.. Lil Joe has been helping out since day one cant say enuff about him then thank you being n lending Ernie a hand.. Enris Dad has also put a lot of time into this projest along with many others who have come by to lend a hand..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks nice main


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats wrong with my daily?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> whats wrong with my daily?


ok you have an exception...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sure lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pin stripped...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hydros installed...


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Nice to see it going back together!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's all the little tidious things that drive you nuts. Getting all the dash lites to work the vent cables to open and close correctly, the lighter to wrk, the glove dash lite wrkg, the kick panel lites for when you open door and of course the dome lite. Got all that wrkg and the outside lites, blinkers, back up lites, lic plate lites, turn signals, side markers. Shampoo carpet, cleaned interior. nxt up heater, air cond, wipers, winshield wiper fluid dispenser, and windows, install new wind shield. Then some touch up work and they finally ready... Till then it'll stay in my garage. Here's what I need some help with, need to find a set of 175x70x14... Anyone gotta a hook up on batt's, need six..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard that those tires are discontinued


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> It's all the little tidious things that drive you nuts. Getting all the dash lites to work the vent cables to open and close correctly, the lighter to wrk, the glove dash lite wrkg, the kick panel lites for when you open door and of course the dome lite. Got all that wrkg and the outside lites, blinkers, back up lites, lic plate lites, turn signals, side markers. Shampoo carpet, cleaned interior. nxt up heater, air cond, wipers, winshield wiper fluid dispenser, and windows, install new wind shield. Then some touch up work and they finally ready... Till then it'll stay in my garage. Here's what I need some help with, need to find a set of 175x70x14... Anyone gotta a hook up on batt's, need six..


Outlaw has the batt hookup. If u need his number hit me up.. looking good john. I still need to go threw all my lights and get some working.... 



No dome light tho............. im in the "fuk a dome light" club. Lmao


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Homie Styln said:


> It's all the little tidious things that drive you nuts. Getting all the dash lites to work the vent cables to open and close correctly, the lighter to wrk, the glove dash lite wrkg, the kick panel lites for when you open door and of course the dome lite. Got all that wrkg and the outside lites, blinkers, back up lites, lic plate lites, turn signals, side markers. Shampoo carpet, cleaned interior. nxt up heater, air cond, wipers, winshield wiper fluid dispenser, and windows, install new wind shield. Then some touch up work and they finally ready... Till then it'll stay in my garage. Here's what I need some help with, need to find a set of 175x70x14... Anyone gotta a hook up on batt's, need six..


Dcheeze was the last person i bought 14" tires from, maybe he still knows where to get them?

so happy to see this thing back together! i feel like i have been watching this build for years now!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> Dcheeze was the last person i bought 14" tires from, maybe he still knows where to get them?
> 
> so happy to see this thing back together! i feel like i have been watching this build for years now!


Thx homie, it's comments like this, that keep me going.. I'm almost there... It's been 3yrs now...


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Great to see this one back :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

PM SENT on tires


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

As of last week... Very close...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I just wanna throw this out there. While I was in Cali I went to talk with a guy, Rudy who had a set of almost new 175-75-14.. He had them listed on layitlow. I contacted him and he said he give me a good deal. When I went to get the tires from him the good deal was,,,,, Free, yes this guy I never met and had only a few conversations with over the phone, said he had been following my thread and wanted to help me complete my build... I wanna give Rudy his prop's for helping me out, this was totally unexpected..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a few pic's of Rudy's clean ol'skool 65 Super Sport...


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good john :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pump back plates


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tanks, batt hold downs, all the fittings slow down-check valves are back from chrome plater..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 845745
> View attachment 845753
> View attachment 845761
> View attachment 845769
> ...


Rudy what u think of how this looks...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ricardo got you looking good homie styln!!! i see the tribute to lillian :angel:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> Rudy what u think of how this looks...


a work of art john,looking good.it'll be great to see this car on the road again soon.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good John!! Keeps getting better and bettr.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Last of my engraving..

.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Man you goin all out! Very nice


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My pumps are back, get ready to put them back in the car..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sick


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I just ordered all new rubber/felts for my windows. The ones I have are not bad but my wifes said she would buy me new ones. So anyone on budget who needs felts and rubber that goes arounds door hit me up.. I also wanna send a shout out to my friend Donald who hooked me up with a very nice psngr side wheel well molding. Just needs to be polished. Donald that piece was in great shape. This was the last piece I needed to complete my car. I wanna thank everyone who has helped me to get my car on the road. Rudy who gave me a set of very nice tire, Donald for the trim piece. Ernie and his crew from A&E Customz and Creations car club, to all my family and friends who have helped keep me going and most of all to my lovely young wife Carol who has stood by me thru all of this and to Praise the Lord for giving me the means to continue to do this. As I've said before this is no show car, may be many will look for flaws in my car but to those I would say I built this car for me and my wife and no one else. I would say if it's causes you to take 2nd glance then that's great. No trophy or award can define who I am or what I've had done or the work that many people have put into my car.. 
The Revenge of Homie Styln 69 Impala - 'Cuatro'...
Many bad things have happened to my car over the years that have broken my heart but never my spirit.. Lowriding is something inside of you, you can't build it and you can't buy it, no award or trophy can give it to you. You either have it or you don't, it's that simple.. Lil John / Homie John NEW WAVE So. Cal. (ELA 1972)...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Real talk. Props john


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Good looking 69 bro. I think a lot of people sleep on this body style. Deff has some nice lines


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

big C said:


> Good looking 69 bro. I think a lot of people sleep on this body style. Deff has some nice lines


Thx homie, appreciate the comment..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice an clean john!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell Yeah Lil john you looking really good homie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Coming Out Very Nice John... Cant Wait To Check It Out In Person...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Its Coming Out Very Nice John... Cant Wait To Check It Out In Person...


It's done.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all those who have followed my thread. Thank you for all the moral support and a shout to someone who sent me 50.00 in the mail after the accident... The car is done...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Did you shorten the rearend to get those skirts to work?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> It's done.....


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

divine69impala said:


> Did you shorten the rearend to get those skirts to work?


No I'm running 14x6's.....


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Homie Styln said:


> No I'm running 14x6's.....


Good job bro, much much inspiration


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on finishing it very nice job been checkin out your build


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

EL ESE 67 said:


> Congrats on finishing it very nice job been checkin out your build


Thx homie, been a long build...


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

very nice job john it looks hella good bro congrats!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas to all from Homie Styln 69 Impala..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well my car is finally done and back on the road.. The Revenge of Homie Styln quatro... Look for it in an up coming addittion of Lowrider Scene mag..


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

Looking good primo


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD JOHN, NEED TO BRING IT OUT TO OUR NEXT PAPPAS CRUISE NIGHT! :thumbsup:

Date coming soon...


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

NICE!!!

John u going to bring it to the imperials show?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> LOOKS GOOD JOHN, NEED TO BRING IT OUT TO OUR NEXT PAPPAS CRUISE NIGHT! :thumbsup:


Date coming soon..Will do when's date gonna be set?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

big sleeps said:


> Looking good primo


Thx cuz... Been along build up...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a clean 69.I like how crisp the body lines look around the wheel openings.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

65ss said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> John u going to bring it to the imperials show?


That's my plan homie.. I'm saving those tires till I bring it out to Cali.. That way I'll have a fresh set of shoes on.. lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

richards69impala said:


> That is a clean 69.I like how crisp the body lines look around the wheel openings.


Thx homie... Apprec the comment


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well Done John. Car looks great


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

817Lowrider said:


> Well Done John. Car looks great


Thx homie...


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

Homie Styln said:


> Well my car is finally done and back on the road.. The Revenge of Homie Styln quatro... Look for it in an up coming addittion of Lowrider Scene mag..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026953
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Been a long time coming but my Homie Styln gear is ready to hit the street this week in limited supply. I already have a few order from awhile back. Ran into some issues that didn't allow me to roll them out at that time. I also have stick...ers and will have posters and hats later this months. My reg prices will be $16 sm-xl and 18 xx-xxxl. Sm Women and children sz will be 14.. Hats 18 sticker 4.00ea and posters TBA later still working out price. I do have the pink shirts for those that are intertested my sister is a cancer survivor they are 15 ea and I'll donate 1.50 dollar for everyone sold in my sisters name..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My first hand wax on my car. My grand son n me washed n waxed my car, he allso cleaned his own ride....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice and clean...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

At Pappas cruz nite...



TOP DOG '64 said:


> LOOKS GOOD JOHN, NEED TO BRING IT OUT TO OUR NEXT PAPPAS CRUISE NIGHT! :thumbsup:
> 
> Date coming soon...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Taking a cruz thru Oak Cliff area of Dallas...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Parked at the Final 4 AT&T Stadium in Arlington Texas...


----------



## low85eldog (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pictures taken by Joe Arena's Texas Lowrider.net


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL....*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

John you've got it looking BEAUTIFUL!



Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 1175682
> View attachment 1175690
> View attachment 1175698
> View attachment 1175706
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx Andy, gotta give Ernie AnE Customs his prop's for rebuilding the car and re-doing set up... He did an outstanding job..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

at ULC Easter picnic...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC Easter picnic...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC Easter Picnic..


----------



## jetten (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice cuz


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

At the Lake...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

4 yrs after the wreck, I went back to Cali to finish my trip.. I ended my trip where I ws originally head the Imperials car show.. The ride out from Dallas was not without a couple glitches, 2 blowouts on trailer.. We stop at the spot were my car was hit. I held a picture of my car wreck, I stood in front of my rebuilt Homie Styln..


























As the saying goes, I came, I saw, I *conquered* my own demons.. I'm a road warrior.... If your afraid then stay home and keep doing the same old thing. Doing the same'ol, same'ol... That's not for me...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx to my homie Hector, Lil Hector and Louis for going with me.. And my brother for letting us stay at his place in Huntington Beach.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good times john. Next time you roll out to cali maybe i will fallow draging my vert....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I went to Cali and all I got was this big azz trophy.. LOL...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

For what? Lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> For what? Lol


For hauling my junk out to Cali...


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

Car looks good. Seen it at the Imperials show. Glad you where able to finish it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

MILGON said:


> Car looks good. Seen it at the Imperials show. Glad you where able to finish it. :thumbsup:


Thanks appreciate the comment homie. Glad you liked the way it looked.. I said I would come back with my car and I did.. I was on a mission..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice ride


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Odessa Tejano Super Show 2014


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Doing a lil sum, sum..


----------



## jetten (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice cuz


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice view...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good John


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Torrez Super Show July 2014..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> Torrez Super Show July 2014..


I see you in the chair sleep.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

At Taco stand...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've been gone from LIL for awhile. Hope all had a great 2016. I'm gona come to my thread more often this year...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> I've been gone from LIL for awhile. Hope all had a great 2016. I'm gona come to my thread more often this year...


good to see ya john


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Showing sum luv thanks homie....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Im back Homie Styln.. Been awhile. I like the new LIL look, was finally able to reset my password..
Lots have changed since Ive been gone, I'm now back in my old car club KLIQUE ELA, opened a new chapter in Dallas/Ft Worth new chapter KLIQUE DFW...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well looks like LRM mag is history.. Maybe its a come back for LIL..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> Well looks like LRM mag is history.. Maybe its a come back for LIL..


I hope so....so we can get this site jumpin again


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I hope so....so we can get this site jumpin again


yea for sure I used to spends hours on LIL..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

newer pic...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

what up...


----------

